# لماذا لا تؤمن المسيحية بالاسلام؟



## اثناسيوس الرسول (22 فبراير 2007)

لماذا لا تؤمن المسيحية بالاسلام؟ 



أولا: المسيحية تأسست على تعاليم المسيح حسب سفر الانجيل ، وجاء القرآن بعد الإنجيل بتعاليم            

مخالفة ومضادة وناقضة لتعاليم الإنجيل. 

( أ ) جاء فى المسيحية ان "الله محبة" وأن  "الله الآب" لأبنائه من البشر. 

لم يأت فى الإسلام تعليم بأن "الله محبة"  ولا أنه "الله الآب" ، بل على النقيض جاء  الله  بأنه "المنتقم" وبأنه "الضار" وبأنه "المميت" وبأنه "المذل" وبأنه "المقيت" وبأنه "المهيمن" وبأنه "المتكبر" وبأنه "القهار" ......(إقرأ اسماء الله فى القرآن" وكلها تشير إلى  العنف والأذى والموت والإهانة والبغضة والسيطرة والإحتقار والإستبداد  لإله لا يرحم ولا يمنح للإنسان فرصة التوبة عن الخطية بل ينقض عليه بأحكام الكراهية ليبتر أعضاءه ويرجمه حتى الموت ويجلده حتى يدمى جسده ويتمزق جلده. 



 هذا الإله الذى يدعو للكراهية فى تعاليم الإسلام  غير "إله المحبة" فى تعاليم المسيحية الذى يجول  يشفى المرضى ؤيبرىء الجسد ويهب البصر للعميان لكى يروا النور ويقيم الموتى من الموت الجسدى ومن وموت الخطية ، ويعطى الإنسان فرصة التوبة ويغفر له الخطايا. 

كما أن إله الإسلام ايضا يحرض المسلمين على قتال "غير المسلمين" ويأمر بقتل الرجال من اليهود والنصارى واغتصاب زوجاتهم واولادهم وممتلكاتهم واموالهم. 



( ب ) إله الإسلام يحرض المسلمين على حرمان "غير المسلمين" بعد الغزو لبلادهم والإستيطان على ارضهم من ممارسة ابسط حقوقهم الإنسانية والشرعية وأن يعادونهم ويضطهدونهم ويضعونهم موضع "أهل الذمة" ويمنعونهم من بناء دور العبادة ومن ممارسة شعائرهم الدينية ، وهذا الإله الذى يدعو للظلم - غير إله المسيحية الذى ينادى فى تعاليمه السامية إلى محبة الأعداء ومباركتهم والصلاة من أجلهم. إله المسيحية يعلم قائلا  "سمعتم أنه قيل تحب قريبك وتبغض عدوك. وأما أنا فأقول لكم أحبوا أعداءكم. باركوا لاعنيكم أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم. وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم. 

( ج ) الإسلام ينكر أسس العقيدة المسيحية: 

1.     الإسلام ينكر عقيدة التثليث 

2.     الإسلام ينكر ألوهية المسيح 

3.     الإسلام ينكر صلب المسيح 

4.     الإسلام ينكر البنوة الآلهية للمسيح ومساواته بالله الآب 

5.     الإسلام ينكر مساواة الإنسان وبأن المسلم أفضل خلق الله 



ثانيا :   المسيحية لم تنبىء عن مجىء الإسلام  ومحمد 

لا يوجد فى الإنجيل على الإطلاق أى نص يشير إلى نبؤة عن مجىء "نبى" بعد مجىء المسيا "المسيح" الذى إنطبقت على ولادته وحياته وصلبه وموته  

وقيامته من بين الأموات فى اليوم الثالث حسب    الكتب والأنبياء أنه "خاتم النبوات". 

ونقدم هنا بعض مما جاء على لسان المسيح بشأن ما سوف يأتى من التعاليم الجسدية الارضية الغريبة التى تناقض تعاليمه الروحية السمائية وذلك لكى ينير فهم الإنسان حتى يميز بين الذى يأتى من الله والذى يصنعه البشر: 

 "الإنسان الصالح من كنز قلبه الصالح يخرج الصلاح. والإنسان الشرير من كنز قلبه الشرير يخرج الشر. فإنه من فضلة القلب يتكلم فمه". 

"لدينونة أتيت أنا إلى هذا العالم حتى يبصر الذين لا يبصرون ويعمى الذين يبصرون. 



"أنا قد جئت نورا الى العالم حتى كل من يؤمن بى  لا يمكث فى الظلمة". 

" تأتى ساعة فيها يظن كل من يقتلكم أنه يقدم خدمة لله وسيفعلون هذا بكم لأنهم لم يعرفوا الآب ولا عرفونى". 

"يقوم أنبياء كذبة كثيرون ويضلون كثيرين. ولكثرة الإثم تبرد محبة الكثيرين. ولكن الذى يصبر إلى المنتهى فهذا يخلص". 
الرب قريب لمن يدعوة


----------



## a-lord (22 فبراير 2007)

الفرق شاسع بين المسيحيه والاسلام 
ففي المسيحيه الله محبه ولكن في الاسلام الله سادي
يحرق البشر ومن ثم يعيد لهم جلودهم ويحرقها مره اخرى 
وبالاضافه لان اسماء الله الحسنى تحمل الشىء ونقيضه
فكيف يكون رحمن رحيم وفي نفس الوقت مكار وقهار ومنتقم
وجبار ومن من سينتقم اليس ممن خلقهم ورزقم ودعاهم لتعمير
الكون والسعي فيه


----------



## Elec.ENG/ESLAM (22 فبراير 2007)

_*


اثناسيوس الرسول قال:



لماذا لا تؤمن المسيحية بالاسلام؟ 



أولا: المسيحية تأسست على تعاليم المسيح حسب سفر الانجيل ، وجاء القرآن بعد الإنجيل بتعاليم            

مخالفة ومضادة وناقضة لتعاليم الإنجيل. 

( أ ) جاء فى المسيحية ان "الله محبة" وأن  "الله الآب" لأبنائه من البشر. 

لم يأت فى الإسلام تعليم بأن "الله محبة"  ولا أنه "الله الآب" ، بل على النقيض جاء  الله  بأنه "المنتقم" وبأنه "الضار" وبأنه "المميت" وبأنه "المذل" وبأنه "المقيت" وبأنه "المهيمن" وبأنه "المتكبر" وبأنه "القهار" ......(إقرأ اسماء الله فى القرآن" وكلها تشير إلى  العنف والأذى والموت والإهانة والبغضة والسيطرة والإحتقار والإستبداد  لإله لا يرحم ولا يمنح للإنسان فرصة التوبة عن الخطية بل ينقض عليه بأحكام الكراهية ليبتر أعضاءه ويرجمه حتى الموت ويجلده حتى يدمى جسده ويتمزق جلده. 

اخجلنى  كلامك      يجب   عليك اولا    بيان  مدى عقيدتك اذا  كنت   تؤمن بان المسيح هو الله   ام  ممن  يؤمنوا    بان المسيح ابن الله      دى  نقطه  لان الفرق شاسع       يا كاتب الموضوع  


ثم  تكلمت    وجئت  بصفات    واسماء الله  مثل  الله الضار   الله المنتقم     ونسيت تماما ان الله  هو الرحمن   الرحيم الملك القدوس السلام     العزيز الجبار     المنتقم الهادى البارىء   المصور له الاسماء  الحسنى   سبحانه  وتعالى عم يشركون   فان الله    هو الجبار   والمنتقم  من كل  ظالم   ظلم  الناس     او اخذ  حق ليس بحقه     ثم تكلمت   وقلت لا يرحم  ولا يمنح  فرصه التوبه  عن الخطيه      فانى اتساءل  من اين اتيت  بهذا الكلام     الكم كتاب  فيه تدرسون   لما لكم   كيف تحكمون  ؟؟؟؟

يا باشا      ان الله هو التواب     وهل تعلم ان الذى  يفعل   سيئه  فيستطيع ان يتوب الله   وله   المده    ان يتوب  حتى  تطلع روحه    فهو  طالما   الشمس  تشرق من المشرق  فانه باستطاعته ان يتوب      لأانى  ربى جل  شأنه    ف سوره الزمر 

قُلْ يَا عِبَادِي الَّذِينَ أَسْرَفُوا عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ لا تَقْنَطُوا مِنْ رَحْمَةِ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ جَمِيعاً إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ (53)  

انظر    يا باشا      الى كلمه اسرفوا    فهى  وان كنتم   من علماء اللغه العربيه    لتعلمون   ان  كلمه اسرفوا    تدل ع  الاسراف الشديد والكثره    فى ارتكاب المعاصى        ثم  انظر  الى  كلمه    لا تقنطوا  اى  لا تيأسوا   من رحمه      الله   ثم انظر الى التكمله   ويقول   انه يغفر الذنوب جميعا    فانه هو الغفور الرحيم    فسبحانك ربى  نعصيك  وتغفر        يا غفور اغفر لنا  جميعا  

ثم  فى  اوائل سوره فاطر      وهى السوره  التى  تلى سوره الزمر وذلك   ع سبيل   المثال 


) الَّذِينَ يَحْمِلُونَ الْعَرْشَ وَمَنْ حَوْلَهُ يُسَبِّحُونَ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّهِمْ وَيُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ وَيَسْتَغْفِرُونَ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا رَبَّنَا وَسِعْتَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ رَحْمَةً وَعِلْماً فَاغْفِرْ لِلَّذِينَ تَابُوا وَاتَّبَعُوا سَبِيلَكَ وَقِهِمْ عَذَابَ الْجَحِيمِ (7) 

ربنا  وسعت كل شىء  رحمه  وعلما  فاغفر  للذين تابوا  



 هذا الإله الذى يدعو للكراهية فى تعاليم الإسلام  غير "إله المحبة" فى تعاليم المسيحية الذى يجول  يشفى المرضى ؤيبرىء الجسد ويهب البصر للعميان لكى يروا النور ويقيم الموتى من الموت الجسدى ومن وموت الخطية ، ويعطى الإنسان فرصة التوبة ويغفر له الخطايا. 


  يا  جماعه     عيزين  بس  نتفق ع  حاجه     ان الاسلام ابدا  والله  لم  يغلط  ولا يخطأ فى احد       ولا  ابدا   نسب   سيدنا عيسى     ولا امنا مريم     بل    ان القران  كرمهم  وقلت  لكم من قبل ان سيدنا عيسى من اولى العزم  من الرسل       تيجى  تشوف  سوره ال عمران وهى السوره الثالثه   فى ترتيب المصحف    تعالو  نقرا  كده  الايات  دى مع بعض  ؟؟


إِذْ قَالَتْ الْمَلائِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُبَشِّرُكِ بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنْهُ اسْمُهُ الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَجِيهاً فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَمِنْ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ (45) وَيُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلاً وَمِنْ الصَّالِحِينَ (46) قَالَتْ رَبِّ أَنَّى يَكُونُ لِي وَلَدٌ وَلَمْ يَمْسَسْنِي بَشَرٌ قَالَ كَذَلِكِ اللَّهُ يَخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاءُ إِذَا قَضَى أَمْراً فَإِنَّمَا يَقُولُ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ (47) 
بصوا    ربنا  قال  ايه     انه يبشر  مريم   بكلمه منه   وهو وجيها   فى الدنيا والاخره  كمان  مش بس كده   ده من المقربين     فصلى اللهم عليه  وسلم      ثم  يذكر  الله  ويقول   ان عيسى  يكلم  الناس    فى المهد   وهو من الصالحين      

) وَيُعَلِّمُهُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنجِيلَ (48) 


) وَرَسُولاً إِلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنِّي قَدْ جِئْتُكُمْ بِآيَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ أَنِّي أَخْلُقُ لَكُمْ مِنْ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ فَأَنفُخُ فِيهِ فَيَكُونُ طَيْراً بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَأُبْرِئُ الأَكْمَهَ وَالأَبْرَصَ وَأُحْيِ الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَأُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا تَأْكُلُونَ وَمَا تَدَّخِرُونَ فِي بُيُوتِكُمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لآيَةً لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنينَ



نعم  هذه  معجزات        وهى    خلق  الطير من   الطين   ويبرىء الاكمه  والابرص ويحى الموتى ولكن باذن الله       ثم   تدبر  واقرأ   بقيه الايه  مع نفسك ولا تعليق  


) فَلَمَّا أَحَسَّ عِيسَى مِنْهُمْ الْكُفْرَ قَالَ مَنْ أَنْصَارِي إِلَى اللَّهِ قَالَ الْحَوَارِيُّونَ نَحْنُ أَنْصَارُ اللَّهِ آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَاشْهَدْ بِأَنَّا مُسْلِمُونَ (52


فكونوا عباد   الله  كالحوارين     عندما قال  لهم  رسولكم  عيسى     من انصارى الى الله     فقال الحواريون  نحن    انصار الله      فهيا  عزيزى  القارىء لتصرخ بعلو صوتك وتقول   انا  انا    من  انصار الله      انا انا     الذى  اؤمن بالله      الذى  خلق  عيسى واعطاه   هذه  الايات     
انا انا   من انصار الله     الذى  خلق  عيسى  مثلما خلق ادم 


إِنَّ مَثَلَ عِيسَى عِنْدَ اللَّهِ كَمَثَلِ آدَمَ خَلَقَهُ مِنْ تُرَابٍ ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ (59)   ال عمران 

فما  زلنا فى ايات سوره ال عمران 

الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّكَ فَلا تَكُنْ مِنْ الْمُمْتَرِينَ (60) فَمَنْ حَاجَّكَ فِيهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَكَ مِنْ الْعِلْمِ فَقُلْ تَعَالَوْا نَدْعُ أَبْنَاءَنَا وَأَبْنَاءَكُمْ وَنِسَاءَنَا وَنِسَاءَكُمْ وَأَنْفُسَنَا وَأَنْفُسَكُمْ ثُمَّ نَبْتَهِلْ فَنَجْعَلْ لَعْنَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَى الْكَاذِبِينَ (61)

تعالو  ندعوا ابناءنا    وابناءكم ونساءنا ونساءكم    وانفسنا  نحن  وانفسكم  انتم      ثم نبتهل   لنجعل  لعنه الله ع  الكاذبين  



عباد الله فلنتقى الله     وليحترم بعضنا البعض  ولا نفترى ع  الله الكذب  فمن اظلم ممن افترى ع الله  كذبا او كذب  باءياته    





كما أن إله الإسلام ايضا يحرض المسلمين على قتال "غير المسلمين" ويأمر بقتل الرجال من اليهود والنصارى واغتصاب زوجاتهم واولادهم وممتلكاتهم واموالهم. 

نفسى اعرف    بس  مين  اللى قال    لك كده ؟؟   

ان فى كل الحروب    والغزوات  كان الشرط الاساسى  هو  عدم قتل  الشيوخ والاطفال   والنساء  والذين لا يحملون السلاح  اى  دين   هذا الذى يعمل  كده  انسيت الحملات الصلبيه  وما فعلته  للمسحين الابرياء  قبل  المسلمين  

كان   الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم  اذا    ارسل  جيشا    لنشر الاسلام     لا يطلب منهم   ان يقتلوا  الاطفال والشيوخ  والنساء  وان لا يهدموا  الصوامع والكنائس  فهى دور العباده لاهل الكتاب  



( ب ) إله الإسلام يحرض المسلمين على حرمان "غير المسلمين" بعد الغزو لبلادهم والإستيطان على ارضهم من ممارسة ابسط حقوقهم الإنسانية والشرعية وأن يعادونهم ويضطهدونهم ويضعونهم موضع "أهل الذمة" ويمنعونهم من بناء دور العبادة ومن ممارسة شعائرهم الدينية ، وهذا الإله الذى يدعو للظلم - غير إله المسيحية الذى ينادى فى تعاليمه السامية إلى محبة الأعداء ومباركتهم والصلاة من أجلهم. إله المسيحية يعلم قائلا  "سمعتم أنه قيل تحب قريبك وتبغض عدوك. وأما أنا فأقول لكم أحبوا أعداءكم. باركوا لاعنيكم أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم. وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم. 


اتحداك  ان حدث  ذلك  فلن ولم  عاشت الامم  فى سلام  الا  بفضل انتشار الاسلام    هل  تتذكر   ان فى عهد عمر بن الخطاب  عندما قام المسلمون بفتح    احد  المدن  المسحيه      فرفض  سيدنا عمر ان يهدم    كنيستهم وعاشوا فى ازهى عصور  الامان    



هل  انت الان  تعيش  فى  غير امان  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟   اشك  ذلك    

( ج ) الإسلام ينكر أسس العقيدة المسيحية: 

1.     الإسلام ينكر عقيدة التثليث 

2.     الإسلام ينكر ألوهية المسيح 

3.     الإسلام ينكر صلب المسيح 

4.     الإسلام ينكر البنوة الآلهية للمسيح ومساواته بالله الآب 


5.     الإسلام ينكر مساواة الإنسان وبأن المسلم أفضل خلق الله 

تحدثنا فى النقط     دى  كثيرا       وسوف ارفع لكم    المناظرات المشهوره    ثم   كل  تانسان يحكم بنفسه     وهو  حر  


ثانيا :   المسيحية لم تنبىء عن مجىء الإسلام  ومحمد 

لا يوجد فى الإنجيل على الإطلاق أى نص يشير إلى نبؤة عن مجىء "نبى" بعد مجىء المسيا "المسيح" الذى إنطبقت على ولادته وحياته وصلبه وموته  

وقيامته من بين الأموات فى اليوم الثالث حسب    الكتب والأنبياء أنه "خاتم النبوات". 

ونقدم هنا بعض مما جاء على لسان المسيح بشأن ما سوف يأتى من التعاليم الجسدية الارضية الغريبة التى تناقض تعاليمه الروحية السمائية وذلك لكى ينير فهم الإنسان حتى يميز بين الذى يأتى من الله والذى يصنعه البشر: 

 "الإنسان الصالح من كنز قلبه الصالح يخرج الصلاح. والإنسان الشرير من كنز قلبه الشرير يخرج الشر. فإنه من فضلة القلب يتكلم فمه". 

"لدينونة أتيت أنا إلى هذا العالم حتى يبصر الذين لا يبصرون ويعمى الذين يبصرون. 



"أنا قد جئت نورا الى العالم حتى كل من يؤمن بى  لا يمكث فى الظلمة". 

" تأتى ساعة فيها يظن كل من يقتلكم أنه يقدم خدمة لله وسيفعلون هذا بكم لأنهم لم يعرفوا الآب ولا عرفونى". 

"يقوم أنبياء كذبة كثيرون ويضلون كثيرين. ولكثرة الإثم تبرد محبة الكثيرين. ولكن الذى يصبر إلى المنتهى فهذا يخلص". 
الرب قريب لمن يدعوة 

أنقر للتوسيع...




يا راجل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 




هات لنا الدليل بس ياريت تقول لى  انهى انجيل      والاصحاح  الكام    *_​


----------



## THE GALILEAN (22 فبراير 2007)

متى24 :24 لانه سيقوم مسحاء كذبة وانبياء كذبة ويعطون آيات عظيمة وعجائب حتى يضلوا لو امكن المختارين ايضا.

2يوحنا1 :10. ان كان احد يأتيكم ولا يجيء بهذا التعليم فلا تقبلوه في البيت ولا تقولوا له سلام.


----------



## Elec.ENG/ESLAM (22 فبراير 2007)

_*معلش  يا  جماعه   فى  غلطه   بسيطه   بسبب  السرعه فى الكتابه  وبسبب  نفسى والشيطان  



الخطأ  هو ان    السوره  التى بعد    الزمر هى سوره  غافر وان الايه المذكوره    من سوره  غافر   وليست سوره فاطر​*_


----------



## Elec.ENG/ESLAM (22 فبراير 2007)

THE GALILEAN قال:


> متى24 :24 لانه سيقوم مسحاء كذبة وانبياء كذبة ويعطون آيات عظيمة وعجائب حتى يضلوا لو امكن المختارين ايضا.
> 
> 2يوحنا1 :10. ان كان احد يأتيكم ولا يجيء بهذا التعليم فلا تقبلوه في البيت ولا تقولوا له سلام.






*ياريت يا باشا      تثبيت لنا ع    واحد  عشان    التشتيت       وانا مشفق عليكم            فما فائده  كل هذه الكتب    ؟؟؟


لكن      لم ترد على وتقول  لى       كاتب الموضوع     من اى طائفه  ممن يقولوا ان  عيسى  بن الله     وبذلك يعبدون الله      ام  ممن      يقولون    ان    عيسى  هو الله  



فهذا فى حد ذاته  اختلاف  كبير     بين  بعضكم البعض   وهذا  يفرق  كثيرا    



تقبل  تحياتى        يا باشا       واشكرك ع سعه   صدرك     للحوار    

 احب  الحوار الهادىء  كده  دون  ادنى تجريح      منا  ومنكم       ففى  النهايه       كل منا احرار    وهنا    لا نريد  الا     ان نبين الحقيقه   سواء كانت   منكم او منا    وفى النهايه  كل منا عليه حريه  الاختيار    

​*


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (22 فبراير 2007)

أخى المسيحى، أختى المسيحية:
هناك إتجاه جديد فى هذه الأيام بين المسيحيين ذوى النوايا الطيبة للدعوة إلى تفهم الإسلام وعمل الحوار وبناء الجسور بين المسيحية والإسلام. هذه الكلمات قد تبدو طيبة، ولكنها للأسف غالباً ما تطبق بطريقة خاطئة وساذجة.

التفهم الصحيح بين المسيحية والإسلام يحدث عندما نعرف الجانب الجذاب من الإسلام وكذا الجانب القبيح. الحوار الصحيح بين المسيحية والإسلام يحدث عندما ننصت إلى ما يقولون ونصّر على أنهم أيضاً ينصتون إلى ما نقول. بناء الجسور بين المسيحية والإسلام يحدث عندما تكون الجسور بيننا  تسير فى إتجاهين، ليس فقط من المسيحية إلى الإسلام بل أيضاً من الإسلام إلى المسيحية. المحبة الحقيقية بيننا تحدث عندما نقول لهم أنهم مخطئون إذا كنا نعرف أنهم مخطئون.

رسالة المسلمين إلى المسيحيين فى هذه الأيام: " هناك أرضية مشتركة بيننا وبينكم، اقبلونا واستمعوا لنا...".  هذه مجرد خدعة، لا تصدقوها، إنهم يستخدموها لنشر دينهم.  ولكن بعد أن يصبح للإسلام اليد الطولى فإن رسالتهم ستكون: "لا يوجد تشابه بيننا وبينكم. أنتم كفار تعبدون ثلاث آلهه وتتبعون كتاباً محرفاً. أنتم ذُميين وعليكم أن تدفعوا الجزية…" وعندها سوف لايكون هناك تفاهم بين المسلمين والمسيحيين، ولا يكون هناك حوار، ولا تكون هناك جسور.

لا يجب أن نُخدع بالقول أن الإسلام هو إمتداد شرعى للمسيحية. إن الكتاب المقدس واضح عندما قال أنه "أخيراً" أرسل الآب إبنه يسوع (متى 37:21) وأن الكتاب المقدس هو آخر إعلان من الله (رؤيا 18:22). ويحذرنا الرب يسوع قائلاً: "لأنه سيقوم مُسحاء كذبة وأنبياء كذبة ويعطون آيات عظيمة وعجائب حتى يضلوا لو أمكن المختارين أيضا".
متى 24:24


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (22 فبراير 2007)

هل المسيحية والاسلام يتفقان فى الأساسيات؟


يستخدم دعاة الإسلام وسيلة أخرى لمحاولة خلق مناخ من القبول. فهم يؤكدون أن هناك تماثل كبير بين المسيحية والإسلام. وفى هذا الصدد يشير المسلمون إلى أن الإسلام يؤمن بالكتاب المقدس، وبالله، وبيسوع  (عيسى)، وبالعذراء مريم، وبالأنبياء، وبيوم الدينونة، وبالجنة.

 ولكن الحقيقة أن الاختلاف شاسع بين الإسلام والمسيحية وهو اختلاف لا يمكن التقريب فيه. وهذه بعض الأمثلة القليلة:


إله الكتاب المقدس ليس هو إله القرآن
الله فى الكتاب المقدس هو أب محب الذى مع الإبن والروح القدس هو إله واحد.

 •        بالنسبة للمسلمين يعتبر مبدأ الإله المثلث الأقانيم كفراً   

"لقد كفر الذين قالوا إن الله ثالث ثلاثة ومامن إله إلا إله واحد…" 
سورة المائدة 73:5

•        الله فى الإسلام متغيّر                       

"ما ننسخ من آية أو ننسها نأت بخير منها أو مثلها ألم تعلم أن الله على كل شئ قدير".
سورة البقرة 106:2

 •        الله فى الإسلام غضوب            

"ولو شئنا لأتينا كل نفس هديها ولكن حق القول منى لأملئن جهنم من الجنة والناس أجمعين".
سورة السجده 13:32

•        الله فى الإسلام ماكر                       

"... ويمكرون ويمكر الله والله خير الماكرين".
سورة الأنفال 30:8

 •         الله فى الإسلام مخيف                     

" فالله أحق أن تخشوه إن كنتم مؤمنين".
سورة التوبة 13:9



يسوع فى الكتاب المقدس يختلف عن عيسى فى القرآن
 يسوع فى الكتاب المقدس هو إبن الله الذى مات على الصليب ليخلص العالم. وليس كذلك عيسى فى القرآن.

•        عيسى إنسان مخلوق

"ان مثل عيسى عند الله كمثل آدم خلقه من تراب ثم قال له كن فيكون".
سورة آل عمران 59:3

 •          عيسى مجرد رسول

" يا أهل الكتاب لا تغلوا فى دينكم ولا تقولوا على الله إلا الحق إنما المسيح عيسى إبن مريم رسول الله وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم وروح منه".
سورة النساء 171:4

•          عيسى لم يصلب                 

"وقولهم إنا قتلنا المسيح عيسى إبن مريم رسول الله وما قتلوه وما صلبوه ولكن شبه لهم".
سورة النساء 157:4

•          عيسى سيأتى مرة أخرى ليكسر الصليب  

"لا تقوم الساعة حتى ينزل فيكم إبن مريم حكماً مقسطاً فيكسر الصليب".
 حديث البخارى جـ 656:3



الروح القدس فى الكتاب المقدس يختلف عن الملاك جبرائيل فى القرآن
الروح القدس فى الكتاب المقدس هو الاقنوم الثالث من اللاهوت. من أعماله أنه يعزّى، ويبكت،  ويرشد، يمنح القوة، ويعطى الثمر.

•          الروح القدس فى القرآن هو مجرد ملاك

"فأرسلنا إليها روحنا (الملاك جبرائيل) فتمثل لها بشراً سوياً".
سورة مريم 17:19

"قل نزله (القرآن) روح القدس (الملاك جبرائيل) من ربك بالحق ليثبت الذين آمنوا هدى وبشرى للمسلمين".
سورة النحل 102:16



أخلاقيات الكتاب المقدس تختلف عن شريعة القرآن
أخلاقيات الكتاب المقدس تبنى على المحبة والغفران والمساواة والتسامح والإرادة الحرة.

•           أما القرآن فيعلم الانتقام

"فمن اعتدى عليكم فاعتدوا عليه بمثل ما اعتدى عليكم".
سورة البقرة 194:2



•          القرآن لا يساوى فى المعاملة بين المرأة والرجل

"للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين".
سورة النساء 11:4

•        القرآن يسمح للرجل أن يضرب إمرأته

"والتى تخافون نشوزهن فعظوهن واهجروهن فى المضاجع واضربوهن".
سورة النساء 34:4

•                الإسلام يفرض عقوبات صارمة على الخارجين على تعاليم الإسلام

*   السارق يعاقب بقطع اليد                    سورة المائدة 38:5

*   السكير يعاقب بالجلد 80 جلدة                    البخارى جـ 770:8

*   الزانى يعاقب بالجلد 100 جلدة             سورة النور 2:24



•        الإسلام يُفرض على الناس بالقوة إذا لزم الأمر   

"وقاتلوهم حتى لاتكون فتنة ويكون الدين لله".
سورة البقرة 193:2



•         الإرتداد عن الإسلام يعاقب بالموت      

"من بدل دينه فاقتلوه"
البخارى جـ 57:9



الخلاص فى الكتاب المقدس يختلف عن الصـراط المستقيم فى القرآن
 الخلاص فى الكتاب المقدس مضمون بعمل المسيح الفدائى نيابة عنا على الصليب.

•         الإسلام لا يعترف بالخطية الأصلية، ولا يجد ضرورة للصليب. الله القادر على كل شئ له مطلق الحرية أن يعاقب أو يصفح عن من يشاء ومتى يشاء.                        

"فيغفر لمن يشاء ويعذب من يشاء والله على كل شئ قدير".
سورة البقرة 284:2

 •        فى الإسلام الأعمال الصالحة تلغى الأعمال السيئة

" إن الحسنات يذهبن السيئات".
سورة هود 114:11

 •         التأكيد الوحيد للمسلم لضمان الجنة هو عن طريق القتال فى سبيل  الإسلام (الجهاد)، والموت أثناء ذلك .

" ولئن قتلتم فى سبيل الله أو متم لمغفرة من الله ورحمة خير مما يجمعون".
سورة آل عمران 157:3



السماء فى الكتاب المقدس تختلف عن الجنة فى القرآن
 فى المسيحية مسرات السماء هى مسرات  الروح ومسرات الطهر.

•         الجنة فى الإسلام هى المكان الذى يجلس فيه المسلم الرجل على الأرائك ويأكل اللحوم والفواكه الشهية ويشرب الخمر ويمارس الجنس مع الحوريات بل وأيضاً يشبع نزواته الشاذة بممارسة الجنس مع الذكور، ولا يذكر القرآن أى مكان للمرأة فى الجنة.

"أن المتقين فى جنات ونعيم .. كلوا واشربوا هنيئاً بما كنتم تعملون. متكئين على سرر مصفوفة وزوجناهم بحور عين.. وأمددناهم بفاكهة ولحم مما يشتهون. يتنازعون فيها كأساً لا  لغو فيها ولا تأثيم، ويطوف عليهم غلمان  لهم كأنهم لؤلؤ مكنون".
سورة الطور 17:52 و19 و20 و22-24


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (22 فبراير 2007)

مقارنة بين تعاليم المسيحية وتعاليم الإسلام


 كيف تقارن تعاليم الإسلام في القضايا التي سبق عرضها بتعاليم المسيحية؟

فيما يلي عينات لبعض تعاليم المسيحية:

 حقوق المرأة
•         النساء مساويات للرجال.                              غلاطية 28:3

•         الرجال مطالبون بأن يحبوا نساءهم.            أفسس 25:5 - 29

•         النساء لهن نفس حقوق الرجال.               1 كورنثوس 11:11



الجنس والزواج
•         الكتاب المقدس صريح في إعلانه أن شريعة الزوجة الواحدة هي مخطط الله للزواج.
 متى 4:19-6

•        الامتناع عن العلاقات الجنسية بين الرجل وزوجته مسموح به لفترة محدودة بالاتفاق المشترك للزوجين ولغرض التفرغ للصلاة.
1 كورنثوس 5:7

•         الطلاق غير مصرح به إلا لعلة الزنا.
 متى   32:5 و3:19- 5 و9

•         كل من طلق إمرأته لغير علة الزنا وتزوج من إمرأة أخرى فإنه يزني.
متى 19:9



حقوق الإنسان
•         كل إنسان له حرية الاختيار في قبول هبة خلاص المسيح أو رفضها.
يوحنا 12:1و لوقا 8:10-10

•         الكتاب المقدس لا يفضل جنساً فوق الآخر.
غلاطية  28:3 و كولوسي  11:3 

•         في الكتاب المقدس نرى الله يقدم حبه لجميع الناس. ويسوع المسيح قد مات على الصليب من أجل خطية العالم كله.
 يوحنا 16:3

•         المسيحيون مطالبون أن يحبوا جميع الناس حتى الأعداء.
متى 43:5-48

•         المسيحيون مطالبون بعدم إدانة الآخرين.
روميه 4:14



الديموقراطية
•         المسيحية تفصل بين الدين والدولة، بين قيصر والله.
لوقا 25:20 

•         المسيحية دين روحي، وهي لا تفرض قوانيناً على المجتمع. إن يسوع    يهتم بتغيير قلوب الناس، وعندما يتغير الفرد فإن المجتمع سيتغير بالتالي.
يوحنا 63:6 و10:10

 •         ليس هدف المسيحية الوصول إلى الحكم بل من تعاليم المسيحية أننا يجب أن نخضع للحكام والمسئولين مهما كانت ديانتهم.
تيطس 1:3و1 تيموثاوس 1:2-4

•          المسيحيون مطالبون بأن لا يحاكموا أو يعاقبوا من لا يتفقون معهم في العقيدة.
1 بطرس 9:3 و لوقا 37:6



الضمان الأبدي
•         يستطيع أي إنسان أن يضمن مصيره الأبدي عن طريق الإيمان بالمسيح يسوع.                 2 تيموثاوس 12:1

•         إرادة الله نحو الانسان هى دائماً لخيره.
رومية 28:8

•        الله يدعو جميع الناس للإيمان.
 يوحنا 16:3و رومية 9:10-13

•         لا دينونة على كل من يقبل المسيح بالإيمان.
رومية 1:8

•        مسرات السماء هي مسرات الروح، مسرات العفة والقداسة.
 متى 30:22 و رؤيا 22


----------



## jesus mon pere (22 فبراير 2007)

ربنا يباركك يا اثناسيوس


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (22 فبراير 2007)

مقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن


القرآن هو الكتاب الذي يقدسه المسلمون ويعتبرونه تنزيلاً من الله تعالى ومعصوماً من الخطأ. كلمة "قرآن" مشتقة من قراءة (أو تلاوة). أول من استعمل هذا الاسم هو محمد، فكان يطلقه على كل جزء من أجزاء القرآن. ولكن استعمل الاسم فيما بعد للدلالة على مجموع أجزاء الكتاب.

كان محمد ينظر إلى القرآن على أنه معجزة تبرهن على نبوته. غير أن هناك جدل كثير حول موضوع "معجزة" القرآن بين فقهاء الإسلام، فقد عدد بعض علماء المسلمين أمثال الزمخشري أخطاء للقرآن في قواعد اللغة تزيد عن مائة خطأ.

كُتب القرآن باللغة العربية في اسلوب نثري منظوم. وقد قسم إلى 114 سورة (أو فصل). وهو يشتمل على القوانين الدينية والاجتماعية والمدنية والتجارية والحربية للمسلمين. كما أنه يشتمل على الكثير من القصص التي وردت في التوراة والانجيل والأسفار المحذوفة.

على أن القرآن يناقض الكتاب المقدس في الكثير من تفاصيل تلك القصص بما في ذلك بعض أسماء الأشخاص المتضمنة في تلك القصص.

وعندما يواجه المسلمون بتلك المتناقضات فإنهم يبررونها بإدعائهم أن الكتاب المقدس لابد وأن أصابه التحريف. مثل هذا الأدعاء يمكن دحضه بالأدلة التاريخية، بل وبالقرآن نفسه الذي صادق على الكتاب المقدس في مواضع متعددة.

"ياأيها الذين أوتوا الكتاب آمنوا بما أنزلنا مصدقاً لما معكم من قبل…" سورة النساء 47:4 (انظر أيضا سورة البقرة 40:2و 41و91  وطه133:20  والشعراء 192:26 – 198والعنكبوت 47:29 والأحقاف 10:46-12)

وهناك العديد من الأدلة التى تثبت أن القرآن قد عبثت به الأيدى. فلا يعرف أحد أين توجد النسخ الأصلية للقرآن. أما القرآن الذى بين أيدينا فيسمى "قرآن عثمان" وقد جُمع بعد موت محمد بزمن طويل. لابد  أن يكون قد فُقدت أجزاء من القرآن الأصلى بعد موت الكثير من حفظة القرآن أو قتلهم  فى الغزوات والحروب. وقد جمع عثمان الخليفة الثالث لمحمد ما تبقى  من القرآن ورتبه طبقاً لحجم السور وليس طبقاً للتسلسل الزمنى لنزولها، ثم أحرق كل النسخ الأخرى الموجودة. فالمرء لايملك إلا أن يتساءل: لماذا أحرق عثمان كل النسخ الموجودة من القرآن إن لم يكن يقصد إخفاء شىء ما ؟

أما الكتاب المقدس فقد صمد أمام الزمن.  والكلام عن تحريف الكتاب المقدس لا يقبله المنطق أو التاريخ.

لا يمكن أن توجه للمسيحيين أو اليهود تهمة تحريف كتبهم المقدسة، وذلك لأنهم أولا لم يكن لهم أى مصلحة فى مثل هذا العمل. وإذا إفترضنا أنهم حرفوه فإنهم لن يسفكوا دماءهم دفاعاً عنه. فى سفر الرؤيا يضع الله عقاباً شديداً على كل من يزيد أو يحذف من كلام الله.

"لأنى أشهد لكل من يسمع أقوال نبوة هذا الكتاب إن كان أحد يزيد على هذا يزيد الله عليه الضربات المكتوبة فى هذا الكتاب وإن كان يحذف من أقوال كتاب هذه النبوة يحذف الله نصيبه من سفر الحياة ومن المدينة المقدسة ومن المكتوب فى هذا الكتاب".
رؤيا 18:12و19

 واليهود أيضاً قد أمروا بأن لا يرتكبوا هذه الجريمة الشنعاء:

"لا تزيدوا على الكلام الذى أنا أوصيكم به ولا تنقصوا منه لكى تحفظوا وصايا الرب إلهكم التى أنا أوصيكم بها".
تثنية 2:4

بالإضافة إلى ذلك نجد أن الدلائل التاريخية والعلمية تظهر أن المسيحيين واليهود لم يغيروا من كتبهم. فقد عثر على الكثير من المخطوطات للنسخ الأولى من الكتاب المقدس عبر السنين وتبين أنها مطابقة للنسخة التى بين أيدينا الآن. وفيما يلى قائمة لبعض هذه المخطوطات الشهيرة.

النسخة السينائية - وقد نسخت فى منتصف القرن الرابع الميلادى أى ما يقرب من 270 سنة قبل الإسلام. وتتضمن كل العهد الجديد وجزء كبير من العهد القديم. وهى محفوظة الآن فى المتحف البريطانى.

 النسخة الإسكندرية - وقد نسخت فى أوائل القرن الخامس الميلادى أى ما يزيد عن 200 سنه قبل الإسلام وتشتمل على الكتاب المقدس كله فيما عدا بعض الصفحات القليلة التى فقدت. وهى محفوظة فى المتحف البريطانى.

 النسخة الفاتيكانية - وقد نسخت فى أوائل القرن الرابع الميلادى أى ما يقرب من 300 سنه قبل الإسلام. وتشتمل على كل الكتاب المقدس. وهى محفوظة فى مكتبة الفاتيكان فى روما.

 هذا بالإضافه إلى المخطوطات الأخرى مثل النسخة الأفراميه ولفائف البحر الميت وآلاف النسخ أو أجزاء النسخ من الكتاب المقدس فى العصور الأولى والتى تثبت بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك أن الكتاب المقدس لا يمكن أن يكون قد امتدت اليه يد التحريف أو الإفساد.



هل يناقض الله نفسه ؟
كثير من قصص الكتاب المقدس التى إقتبسها القرآن نجد أنها تتناقض مع نصوص الكتاب المقدس. وإليك بعض الأمثلة:


قصة قايين وهابيل
بعد أن قتل قايين أخاه هابيل، يقول القرآن أن الغراب أراه كيف يوارى سوءة أخيه (سورة المائدة 31:5). هذا لا يوجد فى الكتاب المقدس.


قصة نوح والفلك
1- يقول القرآن فى سورة هود 42:11و43 أن أحد أبناء نوح رفض أن يدخل الفلك فغرق فى الفيضان. بينما يقول الكتاب المقدس أن جميع أولاد نوح الثلاثة دخلوا الفلك معه ونجوا من الفيضان (تكوين 7:7).

2- فى سورة هود 44:11 يقول القرآن أن الفلك قد رسى على جبل الجودى، بينما يقول الكتاب المقدس أن الجبل هو جبل أراراط (تكوين 4:8).


قصة ابراهيم
1-     طبقآ للقرآن أب إبراهيم هو آزر (سورة الأنعام 74:6) بينما يقول الكتاب المقدس أن إسمه كان تارح (تكوين 26:11).

2-     يقول القرآن أن ابراهيم كان له إبنان، بينما يقول الكتاب المقدس أن أبناءه كانوا ثمانية.

3-     يقول القرآن أن بعض نسل إبراهيم عاشوا فى وادى مكة (سورة إبراهيم 37:14) بينما يقول الكتاب المقدس أنهم عاشوا فى حبرون (تكوين 18:13).

4-     يقول القرآن أن إبراهيم كان له زوجتان، بينما يقول الكتاب المقدس أنه كان له ثلاث زوجات.

5-     يقول القرآن أن إبراهيم قد بنى الكعبة (سورة البقرة 125:2-127) بينما لا يوجد ذكر لهذا فى الكتاب المقدس.


قصة موسى
1-     يقول القرآن أن من تبنت موسى كانت زوجة فرعون (سورة القصص 9:28) بينما يقول الكتاب المقدس أنها كانت إبنة فرعون (خروج 5:*2).

2-     يقول القرآن أن هامان عاش فى مصر أثناء زمن موسى (سورة القصص 6:28) بينما يقول الكتاب المقدس أنه عاش فى بلاد فارس أثناء ملك أحشويروش (إستر 1:3).



قصة مريم أم يسوع
1-     يقول القرآن أن هارون كان أخو مريم أم يسوع (سورة مريم 28:19) بينما يقول الكتاب المقدس أن هارون عاش قبل مريم أم يسوع بـ1300 سنه (العدد 59:26).

2-     يقول القرآن أن مريم قد ولدت يسوع تحت جذع النخله (سورة مريم 23:19) بينما يقول الكتاب المقدس أنه ولد فى مذود البقر (لوقا 7:2)

3-     يقول القرآن أن يسوع قد تكلم وأجرى المعجزات فى الوقت الذى كان طفلاً صغيراً (سورة مريم 24:19-26) بينما لا يذكر الكتاب المقدس شيئاً من هذا.

4-     يقول القرآن أن زكريا لم يتكلم لمدة ثلاثة أيام (سورة مريم 10:19) بينما يقول الكتاب المقدس أنه لم يتكلم حتى مولد الطفل (أى لمدة 9 شهور) (لوقا 20:1).


هل يرتكب الله هذه الأخطاء ؟
يعتقد المسلمون أن القرآن هو كلام الله مباشرة. ولأن الله معصوم من الخطأ،  فإنه من المفروض أن يكون القرآن معصوماً أيضاً من الخطأ. ولكن بفحص القرآن نجد الكثير من التعبيرات التى لا تتمشى مع الحقائق العلمية الثابتة. إنه من غير المقبول أن ننسب مثل هذه الأخطاء إلى إنسان متعلم، فكيف يمكن نسبها إلى  الله العارف بكل شىء؟

إن قائمة أخطاء القرآن طويلة جداً وهى مغطاة بالتفصيل فى مراجع أخرى. ولكن المساحة المحدودة هنا تسمح لنا بذكر بعض الأمثلة فقط. إن هدفنا هو أن نتساءل ما إذا كان الله يمكن أن يعمل هذه الأخطاء، وما إذا كان الله هو فى الحقيقة هو الذى كتب القرآن.


أخطاء جغرافية
 الأرض ثابتة

"خلق السموات بغير عمد ترونها وألقى فى الأرض رواسى أن تميد بكم وبث فيها من كل دابة وأنزلنا من السماء ماء فأنبتنا فيها من كل زوج كريم".
سورة لقمان 10:31

الشمس تغرب فى عين حمئة

" حتى اذا بلغ مغرب الشمس وجدها تغرب فى عين حمئة ووجد عندها قوماً قلنا  يا ذا القرنين إما أن تعذب وإما أن تتخذ فيهم حسناً".
سورة الكهف 86:18


أخطاء تاريخية
فرعون بنى برج بابل فى مصر

"وقال فرعون يا أيها الملأ ما علمت لكم من إله غيرى فأوقد لى ياهامان على الطين فاجعل لى صرحاً. لعلى أطلع إلى إله موسى وإنى لأظنه من الكاذبين".
سورة القصص 38:28

الاسكندر الأكبر كان نبياً

"ويسألونك عن ذى القرنين قل سأتلوا عليكم منه ذِكراً. إنّا مكنّا له فى الأرض وأتيناه من كل شىء سبباً فاتبع سبباً حتى إذا بلغ مغرب الشمس وجدها تغرب فى عين حمئة ووجد عندها قوماً قلنا ياذا القرنين إما أن تعذب وإما أن تتخذ فيهم حسناً قال أما من ظلم سوف نعذبه ثم  يرد إلى ربه فيعذبه عذاباً نكراً. وأما من آمن وعمل صالحاً فله جزاء الحسنى وسنقول له من أمرنا يسراً".
سورة الكهف 83:18-88



أخطاء أخلاقية
 إباحة الحنث فى اليمين

"لا يؤاخذكم الله باللغو فى إيمانكم ولكن يؤاخذكم بما كسبت قلوبكم والله غفور حليم". 
سورة البقرة 225:2

إباحة القتل

"يا أيها النبى حرض المؤمنين على القتال إن يكن منكم عشرون صابرون يغلبوا مائتين وإن يكن منكم مائه يغلبوا ألفاً من الذين كفروا بأنهم قوم لا يفقهون".
سورة الأنفال 65:8

إباحة الخداع

"لا يؤاخذكم الله باللغو فى إيمانكم ولكن يؤاخذكم بما عقدتم الإيمان فكفارته إطعام عشرة مساكين من أوسط ما تطعمون أهليكم أو كسوتهم أو تحرير رقبة فمن لم يجد فصيام ثلاثة أيام ذلك كفارة إيمانكم إذا حلفتهم واحفظوا إيمانكم كذلك يبيّن الله لكم آياته لعلكم تشكرون".
سورة المائدة 89:5



أخطاء علمية
 جثة تستند على عصا لمدة سنة

"فلما قضينا عليه (سليمان) الموت ما دلهم على موته إلا دابة الأرض (دودة) تأكل منساته (عصاه) فلما خر تبينت الجن أن لو كانوا يعلمون الغيب مالبثوا فى العذاب المهين".
سورة  سبا 14:34

نومة تستغرق 309 عاماً

"ولبثوا فى كهفهم ثلاث مئه سنين وازدادوا تسعاً".
سورة الكهف25:18



أخطاء قانونية
جلد الشاهد

"الذين يرمون المحصنات ثم لم يأتوا بأربعة شهداء فاجلدوهم ثمانين جلدة ولا تقبلوا لهم شهادة أبداً وأولئك هم الفاسقون".
سورة النور 4:24

الله يبيح أخذ الغنائم

"واعلموا إنما غنمتم من شىء فإن لله خمسه وللرسول ولذى القربى واليتامى والمساكين وابن السبيل إن كنتم آمنتم بالله وما أنزلنا على عبدنا يوم الفرقان يوم التقى الجمعان والله على كل شىء قدير".
سورة الأنفال 41:8



*   *   *   *   *   *   *



  وما دام الكتاب المقدس قد جاء أولاً، ومادام هناك الدليل القاطع على أنه لم يمسه تحريف، فإنه تقع على علماء الإسلام مسئولية أن يقدموا لنا تفسيراً مقنعاً عن التناقضات والأخطاء التى فى كتابهم.


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (22 فبراير 2007)

مقارنة بين إله المسيحية وإله الإسلام


يؤمن كل من المسيحيين والمسلمين بإله واحد؛ سرمدى سماوى وروحى، هو خالق السماء والأرض وديّان البشرية كلها. وعليه فقد يستنتج البعض أن المسيحيين والمسلمين يعبدون نفس الإله. ولكن بفحص الأمر نجد أن الأمر ليس كذلك.

يستخدم دعاة الإسلام فى الغرب هذه الخدعة التى يدعون فيها أن المسلمين يعبدون نفس الإله الذى يعبده المسيحيون حتى يكتسبوا الشرعية والقبول.

ليس هناك جديد تحت الشمس ! إن هذا يذكرنا بما حدث منذ 14 قرن من الزمان. فعندنا بدأ نبى الإسلام المناداة بدينه الجديد كان مراضياً ومسالماً للمسيحيين.  قال لهم: " قولوا آمنا بالذى أنزل إلينا وأنزل إليكم وإلهنا وإلهكم واحد ونحن له مسلمون". (سورة العنكبوت 46:29). قارن هذا بما حدث بعد ذلك فى المدينة بعد أن قوى باع محمد، نجد أن الله يقول له:

"قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله ولا باليوم الآخر ولا يحرمون ما حرم الله ورسوله ولا يدينون دين الحق من الذين أوتوا الكتاب حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون".
(سورة التوبة 29:9)



إله المسيحية
تنادى المسيحية بإله واحد مثلث الأقانيم، بينما يرفض الإسلام هذا المفهوم ويعتبره كفراً.

"لقد كفر الذين قالوا إن الله ثالث ثلاثة وما من إله إلا إله واحد..."
 سورة المائدة 73:5

إن سبب رفض الإسلام لمبدأ التثليث هو سوء فهم للمعنى الحقيقى من ورائه. يبدوا أن فهم الإسلام لمبدأ التثليث يُبنى على بدعة مسيحية كانت منتشرة فى شبه الجزيرة العربية أيام محمد. هذه البدعة كانت تنادى بتثليث يتكون من الله الآب والله الأم (العذراء مريم) والله الإبن (يسوع). يقول القرآن: 

"واذ قال الله يا عيسى إبن مريم أأنت قلت للناس اتخذونى وأمى إلهين من دون الله. قال سبحانك ما يكون لى أن أقول ماليس لى بحق..."
سورة المائدة 116:5

والحقيقة أن المسيحيين يؤمنون بإله واحد قد أعلن نفسه للإنسان فى ثلاث أقانيم: الآب والإبن والروح القدس. وقد أعلن يسوع هذا المبدأ عندما أمر تلاميذه  قائلاً:

"اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم بإسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس"
متى 19:28و20


 الآب
الإسلام لا يعرف أبوة الله المحبة. هذه العلاقة الشخصية مع الله غريبة على الإسلام ومُدانة بواسطة القرآن.

"وقالت اليهود والنصارى نحن أبناء الله وأحباؤه قل فلم يعذبكم  بذنوبكم بل أنتم بشرممن خلق..."
سورة المائدة 18:5

ولكن من ناحية أخرى فإن مبدأ أن الله هو أبانا السماوى يعتبر صميم الإيمان المسيحى. لقد علم يسوع تلاميذه الصلاة قائلاً:

" أبانا الذى فى السموات ليتقدس اسمك.."
متى 9:6

إن العلاقة بين يسوع الإبن والله الأب قد ظهرت على الصليب. هناك نرى يسوع يخاطب الآب:

"يا أبتاه اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون"
لوقا 34:23

"يا أبتاه فى يديك أستودع روحى".
لوقا 46:23

والعهد الجديد ملئ بالشواهد التى تشير إلى الله على إنه أب جميع المؤمنين.

"أنظروا أية محبة أعطانا الآب حتى ندعى أولاد له..أيها الأحباء الآن نحن أولاد الله.."         1يوحنا 1:3و2


الإبن
لا يستطيع الإسلام أن يقبل دور يسوع كإبن لله.

"يا أهل الكتاب لا تغلوا فى دينكم ولا تقولوا على الله إلا الحق إنما المسيح عيسى إبن مريم رسول الله وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم وروح منه فآمنوا بالله ورسله ولا تقولوا ثلاثة إنتهوا خيراُ لكم إنما الله إله واحد سبحانه أن يكون له ولد".
سورة النساء 171:4

ولا يستطيع الإسلام أن يقبل ألوهية المسيح.

"لقد كفر الذين قالوا إن الله هو المسيح إبن مريم قل فمن يملك من الله شيئاً إن أراد أن يهلك المسيح إبن مريم وأمه ومن فى الأرض جميعاً ولله ملك السماوات والأرض ومابينهما يخلق ما يشاء والله على كل شئ قدير".
سورة المائدة 17:5

إن إله الإسلام يملك القوة على كل شئ بما فى ذلك السلطان على محو الخطية متى شاء. هذا مخالف تماماً عن إله المسيحية الذى هو عادل ورحيم والذى لابد أن يعمل من خلال مخطط الخلاص الذى يوفى الله عدله ورحمته. هذا المخطط لا يمكن أن يتم إلا عن طريق ذبيحة المسيح الكفارية على الصليب نيابة عنا ليدفع عنا عقوبة تعدياتنا.

"لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل إبنه الوحيد لكى لايهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية".
يوحنا 16:3

إن محبة الله تجاه الخطاة ضد روح الإسلام. والإسلام يرفض رفضا تاماً حقيقة صلب يسوع.

"وقولهم إنّا قتلنا المسيح عيسى إبن مريم رسول الله وما قتلوه وما صلبوه ولكن شبه لهم.."
 سورة النساء 157:4



الروح القدس
ينظر الإسلام إلى الروح القدس على أنه روح مخلوقة مثل الملائكة. وفى كثير من الأماكن يستخدم القرآن إسم "الروح القدس" ليعنى ملاكاً. فى قصة ميلاد يسوع، يقول القرآن أن الله أرسل إلى مريم "روحه" (قاصداً الملاك جبرائيل) ليعلنها بأخبار أن الله قد اختارها لتكون أم يسوع. 

"فأرسلنا اليها روحنا (الملاك جبرائيل) فتمثل لها بشراً سوياً".
 سورة مريم 17:19

وروح الله (بمعنى الملاك جبرائيل) كان هو الذى حمل رسالة القرآن إلى محمد: "قل نزله روح القدس من ربك بالحق ليثبت الذين آمنوا وهدى وبشرى للمسلمين".
سورة النحل 102:16

ولأن المسلمين لا يعترفون بالروح القدس فإنهم لا يستطيعون أن يقبلوا ربوبية يسوع.     

"وليس أحد يقدر أن يقول يسوع رب إلا بالروح القدس".
1 كورنثوس 3:12

ولأن المسلمين لا يسكن فيهم الروح القدس فإنه ليس فيهم تأكيد الخلاص.

"الروح نفسه أيضاً يشهد لأرواحنا أننا أولاد الله، وإن كنا أولاداً فإننا ورثة أيضاً ورثة الله ووارثون مع المسيح. إن كنا نتألم معه لكى نتمجد أيضاً معه".
رومية 16:8و17



إله الإسلام
من الناحية النظرية فإن الله فى الإسلام له 99 إسماً أو صفة مثل: الرحمن، الرحيم، الملك، القدوس، السلام، المؤمن، المهيمن ، العزيز، الجبار.. ألخ. ولكن فى الحقيقة أن القرآن يرسم صورة لله تماثل إلى حد كبير شخصية محمد. قال أحدهم إن محمد فى القرآن كان يخلق إلها على صورته هو.

نلاحظ أن كل ما كان يريده محمد كان الله يريده لمحمد. الكيفية التى يتصرف بها محمد هى نفس الكيفية التى يتصرف بها الله. وقد ذكر عن عائشة (إحدى زوجات محمد) أنها قالت لمحمد:

"ما أرى ربك إلا يسارع فى هواك".
البخارى الجزء 48:7

 وهذه بعض الأمثلة:

•         عندما انتقد أبو لهب محمد قائلا: "هلكت يا محمد، هل أتيت بنا إلى هنا من أجل هذا؟" فى الحال ينزل الله سورة 111 ليدين فيها أبو لهب وزوجته: 

"تبت (هلكت) يدا أبى لهب وتب... سيصلى ناراً ذات لهب... وإمرأته حمالة الحطب".

•          عندما سخر الوليد إبن المغيرة وأمية إبن خلف من محمد وتفاخرا بثروتهما، فى الحال ينزل الله سورة 104 ليؤنبهما على ذلك:

"ويل لكل همزة لمزه الذى جمع مالا وعدده يحسب أن ماله أخلده كلا لينبذن فى الحطمة وما أدراك ما الحطمة نار الله الموقدة..."

•         عندما وقع محمد فى حب زينب زوجة إبنه زيد بالتبنى، فإن الله يوافق فى الحال على طلاقها من زيد وتزويجها إلى محمد: 

"فلما قضى زيد منها وطرا زوجناكها لكى لا يكون على المؤمنين حرج فى أزواج أدعيائهم إذا قضوا منهن وطرا وكان أمر الله مفعولاً"
سورة الأحزاب 37:33

•         عندما طالبت زوجات محمد زيادة فى نصيبهن من الغنائم التى حصلوا عليها بعد قتل قبيلة بنى قريظة، فإن الله ينهى الأمر بقوله للزوجات إما أن ترضى بما هى عليه أو يكون مصيرها الطلاق.

أنظر سورة الأحزاب 28:33و29

•         عندما ضبطت حفصة محمد يمارس الجنس مع جاريته ماريا على سريرها، حاول محمد أن يهدئ غضب حفصة بأن وعدها أن يتجنب ماريا. وفى تلك اللحظة يتدخل الله ويأخذ جانب محمد:

 " يا أيها النبى لم تحرم ما أحل الله لك تبتغى مرضات أزواجك والله غفور رحيم".
سورة التحريم 1:66

وهكذا نرى كيف أن الله يتدخل لإشباع شهوات محمد الجنسية، ولتأييد رأى محمد، ولمساندة محمد فيما يعمل، وليأخذ جانب محمد كلما وقع فى ورطة.


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (22 فبراير 2007)

مقارنة بين يسوع ومحمد
ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن يسوع؟
وماذا يقول القرآن عن محمد؟


•        يسوع هو إبن الله

"فالذي قدسه الآب وأرسله الى العالم أتقولون له إنك تجدف لأني قلت إني إبن الله".
 يوحنا 36:10

محمد كان بشراً من الناس:

"إنما أنا بشر مثلكم".
سورة الكهف 110:18

•        يسوع أجرى المعجزات

".. عمل كل شئ حسناً. جعل الصم يسمعون والخرس يتكلمون"
مرقس 37:7

محمد لم يجر معجزات

"وما منعنا أن نرسل بالآيات إلا أن كذب بها الأولون".
سورة الإسراء 59:17

•        عرف يسوع ما بداخل قلوب الناس

"فستعرف جميع الكنائس أنى أنا الفاحص الكلى والقلوب وسأعطي كل واحد منكم بحسب أعماله". 
رؤيا 23:2

 لم يعرف محمد ما بداخل قلوب الناس

"ولا أقول لكم عندي خزائن الله ولا أعلم الغيب ولا أقول إنى ملك".
سورة هود 31:11       

 •          يسوع  هو شفيعنا عند الآب

"إن أخطأ أحد فلنا شفيع عند الآب يسوع البار وهو كفارة لخطايانا ليس لخطايانا  فقط بل لخطايا كل العالم أيضا".
ايوحنا1:2 و2

محمد ليس هو شفيعنا

"استغفر لهم أو لا تستغفر لهم إن تستغفر لهم سبعين مرة فلن يغفر الله لهم".
 سورة التوبة 80:9

•        يسوع منع أتباعه من استعمال السيف

"رد سيفك إلى مكانه لأن كل الذين يأخذون السيف بالسيف يهلكون".
متى 52:26

 محمد حث أتباعه على استعمال السيف

"يا أيها النبي حرض المؤمنين على القتال".
سورة الأنفال 65:8

 •        يسوع نادى بالغفران

"سمعتم أنه قيل عين بعين وسن بسن وأما أنا فأقول لكم لا تقاوموا الشر بل من لطمك على خدك الأيمن فحوّل له الآخر ايضا".
متى 38:5و39

  محمد نادى بالانتقام

"فمن إعتدى عليكم فاعتدوا عليه بمثل ما أعتدى عليكم".
سورة البقرة 194:2

 •        يسوع كان بلا خطية

"لم يفعل خطية ولا وجد في فمه مكر".
1 بطرس 22:2

محمد كان خاطئا

"واستغفر لذنبك وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات".
سورة محمد 19:47

 •        كلام يسوع لم يتبدل      

"السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول".
متى 35:24

 كلام القرآن قد تبدل

"وإذا بدلنا آية مكان آية والله أعلم بما ينزل".
سورة النحل 101:16

•        يسوع طرد الشيطان بعيداً

"قال له يسوع اذهب يا شيطان".
متى 10:4

محمد كان يجالس الجن

"وإذ صرفنا إليك نفراً من الجن يستمعون القرآن فلما حضروه قالوا إنصتوا فلما قضى ولّوا إلى قومهم منذرين".
سورة الأحقاف 29:46

•        الشيطان لم يكن له سلطاناً على يسوع

"رئيس هذا العالم (الشيطان) يأتي وليس له في شيء".
يوحنا 30:14

 الشيطان كان له سلطاناً على محمد

"وأما ينزغنك من الشيطان نزغ فاستعذ بالله انه سميع عليم"
سورة الأعراف 200:7
(أنظر أيضا سورة الفلق 4:113)

•        يسوع شفى الأعمى

"كان أعمى جالساً على الطريق يستعطي.. فأخبروه أن يسوع الناصري مجتاز فصرخ قائلا يا يسوع إبن داود ارحمنى... فوقف يسوع وأمر أن يقدم إليه ولما اقترب سأله قائلا: ماذا تريد أن أفعل بك؟ فقال يا سيد أن أبصر. فقال له يسوع: أبصر. إيمانك قد شفاك. وفي الحال أبصر وتبعه وهو يمجد الله. وجميع الشعب اذ رأوا سبحوا الله".
 لوقا 35:18-43

 محمد حوّل وجهه عن الأعمى

" عبس وتولى أن جاءه الأعمى. وما يدريك لعله يزكى أو يذكر فتنفعه الذكرى. أما من استغنى. فأنت له تصدى. وماعليك ألا يزكى. وأما من جاءك يسعى. وهو يخشى. فأنت عنه تلهى".
 سورة عبس 1:80-10

 •        يسوع دعى الناس إلى أن يأتوا إليه

"تعالوا إليّ يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال وأنا أريحكم. احملوا نيري عليكم وتعلموا مني. لأني وديع ومتواضع القلب فتجدوا راحة لنفوسكم. لأن نيري هيّن وحملي خفيف".
متى 28:11-30

 محمد قد وبخ لأنه طرد الناس بعيداً

"ولا تطرد الذين يدعون ربهم بالغداة والعشى يريدون وجهه ما عليك من حسابهم من شيء وما من حسابك عليهم من شيء فتطردهم فتكون من الظالمين".
سورة الانعام 52:6 

 •        يسوع نادى بشريعة الزوجة الواحدة

"من أجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بإمرأته ويكون الإثنان جسداً واحداً... فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان".
مت 5:19 و6

محمد نادى بتعدد الزوجات 

"وإن خفتم ألا تقسطوا في اليتامى فانكحوا ما طاب لكم من النساء مثنى وثلاث ورباع. فإن خفتم ألا تعدلوا فواحدة أو ملكت ايمانكم".
سورة النساء 3:4

•         جاء يسوع حتى يخلص الناس

"لأن إبن الإنسان لم يأت ليهلك أنفس الناس بل ليخلص"
لوقا 56:9

محمد دعى لقتل الناس

"قل للمخلفين من الأعراب ستدعون إلى قوم أولى بأس شديد تقاتلونهم أو يسلمون فإن تطيعوا يؤتكم الله أجراً حسناً وإن تتولوا كما توليتم من قبل يعذبكم عذاباً أليماً".            سورة الفتح 16:48

 •        يسوع أعطى الناس الحرية أن يقبلوا رسالته أو يرفضوها

"وأية مدينة دخلتموها ولم يقبلوكم فاخرجوا إلى شوارعها وقولوا حتى الغبار الذي لصق بنا من مدينتكم ننفضه لكم، ولكن إعلموا هذا إنه قد اقترب منكم ملكوت الله".
لو 10:10 و11

محمد أجبر الناس على قبول رسالته

"قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله ولا باليوم الآخر ولا يحرمون ما حرم الله ورسوله ولا يدينون دين الحق من الذين أوتوا الكتاب حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون".
سورة التوبة 29:9

 •        يسوع هو الحياة وأتباعه أيضا سيحيون

" أنا هو القيامة والحياة من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا".
 يوحنا 25:11

 محمد قد مات وأتباعه أيضا سيموتون

"إنك ميت وأنهم ميّتون".
سورة الزمر 30:39


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (23 فبراير 2007)

يسوع هو الفارق


لا يصح أن نصف يسوع المسيح بأنه مجرد رسول من رسل الله الصالحين. ذلك لأنه يختلف عن كل إنسان في أي زمان أو مكان. وشخص يسوع هو الذي يميز المسيحية عن غيرها من الأديان.

بكلماته، رسم يسوع المثل الأعلى        
لم يتكلم إنسان قط كما تكلم يسوع. كانت تعاليمه هي المثل الأعلى في الأخلاق والسلوك والعبادة (انظر متى 5-7). غير أن المسيحية أكثر من مجرد قائمة من التعاليم النبيلة.

بحياته، عاش يسوع المثل الأعلى
إن يسوع هو الوحيد الذي استطاع أن يعلن أنه بلا خطية (يوحنا 46:8). هذا الإعلان قد أيده الأصدقاء والأعداء على السواء (لوقا 14:23 ومتى 4:27ومتى 24:27 ولوقا 47:23). لقد عاش يسوع كل كلمة نطق بها. ولكن الإنسان بمجهوده الذاتي لا يستطيع أن يسلك طبقا لمثال يسوع.

 بقوته، يمكننا يسوع من الاحتذاء به كالمثل الأعلى
إن يسوع لا يدعونا إلى عمل الصلاح فحسب، ولكنه يغير قلوبنا حتى ما نحب عمل الصلاح. إنه يجري معجزة في حياة كل شخص يضع ثقته في كمالات المسيح، وبذلك يمكن أن "نولد ثانية" ولادة روحية، فنصير ضمن أهل بيت الله. هذه المعجزة قد حدثت في حياة الملايين من الناس عبر التاريخ، الذين حوّلهم الله من خطاة هالكين إلى أبناء محبوبين، بقوة وعمل روحه القدوس.


----------



## jesus mon pere (23 فبراير 2007)

ربنا يباركك يا اثناسيوس


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (23 فبراير 2007)

أخي المسلم 

لقد هلك عبد الشيطان 
لا ترفض المسيح الحقيقي الذي احبك ومات من أجلك بل تواضع تحت يد الله القوية وأعطه المجد بقبولك لمحبته العظيمة لكي تنجو من عذاب بحيرة النار.

اترك دين الضلال والنجاسة واترك من كان يكذب ويشتم ويغّير كلام الله وينسى ويُسحر ويسُب ويقتُل ويضِلُ ويحاول الانتحار .

أدخل مخدعك وأغلق بابك وادع الله الحقيقي ليريك الطريق والحق والحياة ويعطيك القوة والإرادة أن تتبع إرشاده.

قال المسيح المبارك

أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة من يتبعني لا يمشي في الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة

تعال إلى المسيح الحقيقي فهو بانتظارك فهل ستأتي؟

تعال إلى الحياة تعال إلى السلام تعال إلى المجد.
الرب قريب لمن يدعوة


----------



## jesus mon pere (23 فبراير 2007)

ربنا يباركك يا اثناسيوس


----------



## waelassal (23 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك يااثناسيوس وربنا يعوضك خير في حياتك ويعطيك نعمة اكثر واكثر لتنير العقول المظلمة بفعل ابليس وتمزق الرباطات الشريرة بكلمة الله علي يدك صلي من اجلي انا الخاطئ


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (23 فبراير 2007)

اشكرك يا صافى واشكرك يا عزيزى وائل ربنا يباركك انا اللى محتاج صلاتك لنا بالمسيح ثقى كثيرة الرب معكم :yaka:


----------



## قلم حر (23 فبراير 2007)

قسم ( الحوار الاٍسلامي ) لا يقبل أي موضوع أو مداخله تتطرق للديانه المسيحيه ( للتخصص ) .
يغلق و يحذف لاحقا .
مع اٍمكانية تقله لقسم آخر ( بحسب طلب صاحب الموضوع ) .
اٍثناسيوس الرسول :
الرجاء مراسلتي برساله خاصه لتوضيح القسم الذي ترغب بنقل الموضوع اٍليه ( و لا تنسى تخصص ذلك القسم ) .
يقفل .


----------



## قلم حر (24 فبراير 2007)

تم نقل الموضوع للمنتدى العام .
بطلب من صاحب الموضوع .
فالموضوع ليس من تخصص القسم السابق ( الحوار الاٍسلامي ) .
موفقون .​


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

صلوا لاجلى وارجو من الجميع المشاركة


----------



## HADAF (4 مارس 2007)

اثناسيوس الرسول قال:


> لماذا لا تؤمن المسيحية بالاسلام؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...




اولا القران لم يأت مضادا لتعاليم الانجيل بل تحريف لسابقين منكم بعد 23 سنه من نزول الانجيل على سيدنا عيسى ......هذا  ما جعله  مناقضا لأن الاسلام بالنسبة لله سواء والاسلام لا يعني مسيحية او اسلام ويهودية بل يعني اسلام الروح لله والايمان بوحدانيته وغيبياته والامتثال لاوامره ونواهيه ........
فكل الاديان لما جاءت حثت على تقى الله والصلاة والصيام والعمل الخير و .............الخ.

( أ ) جاء فى المسيحية ان "الله محبة" وأن  "الله الآب" لأبنائه من البشر. 

لم يأت فى الإسلام تعليم بأن "الله محبة"  ولا أنه "الله الآب" ، بل على النقيض جاء  الله  بأنه "المنتقم" وبأنه "الضار" وبأنه "المميت" وبأنه "المذل" وبأنه "المقيت" وبأنه "المهيمن" وبأنه "المتكبر" وبأنه "القهار" ......(إقرأ اسماء الله فى القرآن" وكلها تشير إلى  العنف والأذى والموت والإهانة والبغضة والسيطرة والإحتقار والإستبداد  لإله لا يرحم ولا يمنح للإنسان فرصة التوبة عن الخطية بل ينقض عليه بأحكام الكراهية ليبتر أعضاءه ويرجمه حتى الموت ويجلده حتى يدمى جسده ويتمزق جلده. 

  هنا مع احترامي لك انت لم تقرأ القران جيدا ..ولم تتفهمه وتتفهم معانيه فهو اصلا بحاجة الى علم وتقوى لفهمه 
فعندما تقول انت ان جميع معاني الله "كلها تشير الى العنف والأذى والموت والإهانه......."
فهذا الكلام غير صحيح لانه جاء معاني رحيمه ورقيقه جدا يشعر الانسان ومنها الرؤوف والرحمن والرحيم والحق والحكيم والمعز والتواب والغفور والعفو والكريم والحليم وذو الجلال والاكرام .........الخ كلهام عاني تشير الى الرفق واللين والرحمة والكرم .........ولكن هذه الصفات تكون مع الناس الذين اطاعوا الله ......حتى الذين اذنبوا يقول لهم "غفور رحيم".يعني انه يغفر الذنوب ويكرم عباده ويرحمهم ............ولكن هناك اناس جبابرة تجبروا في الارض واعتقدوا انه لا يوجد من هو اقوى منهم .........انهم طغاة مثل فرعون الذي جعل من نفسه الاها .......وجعل الناس تعبده وكان يقتل كل صبي يولد......الا يستحق مثل هذا الذي جعل مقامه مساويا لله ان يذل ويهان ....الم يحق عليه اسماء الله مثل ..."المذل والمميت والقهار والجبار والمنتقم"
ايضا متل شارون الذي تجبر في فلسطين وقتل ابنائها واطفالها الا يستحق هذا ان ننتقم ؟؟؟؟؟
اسأل نفسك 
فإن الله قادر على كل شيئ ........واسماءالله لم تذكر عبثا في القران الكريم ...بل ذكر كل معنى في المكان الذي يناسبه وفي الاية التي تناسبها ............فكل شخص وكل قوم حسب عمله يجزى
واعتقد ان هذا من العدل لانه ليس من العدل ان يعامل الله الظالم والمظلوم بنفس الطريقة .....فهو يكون للظام منتقما وللمظلوم منصفا ............ايضا للمؤمن والكافر فكل يعامله على طريقته الخاصه وباسمه الخاص .


 هذا الإله الذى يدعو للكراهية فى تعاليم الإسلام  غير "إله المحبة" فى تعاليم المسيحية الذى يجول  يشفى المرضى ؤيبرىء الجسد ويهب البصر للعميان لكى يروا النور ويقيم الموتى من الموت الجسدى ومن وموت الخطية ، ويعطى الإنسان فرصة التوبة ويغفر له الخطايا. 

وهنا اقول يا عزيزي ان الله يشفي بإذنه فقال "ادعوني استجب لكم"
يعني ادعو الله ما شئت فهو سيستجيب دعائك حتى لو اخر الاستجابة فانه سيستجيب لك وسيكون كل صبرك هذا وصبرك على الابتلاء في ميزان حسناتك وستجزى بها كل خير .فالله الودود والشافي والمغني .........وهو القادر على كل شئ.............ألم تر قبل يومين الكرامة التي عرضت على شاشات التلفاز لأمراة كانت مريضة فدعن الله بقلب خالص وايمان كبير ويقين بالله بإنه هو الشافي وكيف انه شفاها وكيف ان الدكاترة حولها تفاجأو من الذي حصل .........حاول البحث فيها ستجد ان الله هو الشافي ..والمسلمين اذا حدث لهم مكروه يلجأون لله ......لأملهم ويقينهم به ...

كما أن إله الإسلام ايضا يحرض المسلمين على قتال "غير المسلمين" ويأمر بقتل الرجال من اليهود والنصارى واغتصاب زوجاتهم واولادهم وممتلكاتهم واموالهم. 

وهنا اقول لك ان الاسلام لم يحرض المسلمين على قتال غير المسلمين .......ولم يأمر البت باغتصاب زوجاتهم .واجو ان تذكر ولو دليلا صحيحا واحدا يدل على ذلك .........فالاسلام يدافع عن نفسه في حالة تعرض اسم الله للأذى او تعرض مسلم للأذى
انت لو احد العامة تعرض لاخوك بالاهانه والضرب..؟؟؟؟ماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ماذا تفعل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟هل تقف مكتوف الايدي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟هل ستدعهم يهينونه ويضربونه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟طبعا لا ستدافع عنه بايديك واسنانك ايضا ؟؟؟؟؟؟
أليس كذلك؟؟؟؟
والمسلمين كلهم اخوة سواسية فإن تعرض احدهم لاهانة او قتل او ارهاب ..بدافع الدفاع سيقومون ويهبون لمساعدته والدفاع عنه ...واعتقد ان الاهانات والقتل والاغتصاب المعرض لها الاخوان المسلمين في فلسطين والعراق وكا فة الدول كفيلة بتبرير ما يقمون به.......
وهنا ان صدرت من جماعه من المسلمين تصرفات لا داعي لها فهؤلاء جزاؤهم عند ربهم لانهم سيحاسبون على اعمالهم وتصرفاتهم فالله عادل لا ينسى احدا ولا يوجد هناك من هو معصوم عن الخطأ......


( ب ) إله الإسلام يحرض المسلمين على حرمان "غير المسلمين" بعد الغزو لبلادهم والإستيطان على ارضهم من ممارسة ابسط حقوقهم الإنسانية والشرعية وأن يعادونهم ويضطهدونهم ويضعونهم موضع "أهل الذمة" ويمنعونهم من بناء دور العبادة ومن ممارسة شعائرهم الدينية ، وهذا الإله الذى يدعو للظلم - غير إله المسيحية الذى ينادى فى تعاليمه السامية إلى محبة الأعداء ومباركتهم والصلاة من أجلهم. إله المسيحية يعلم قائلا  "سمعتم أنه قيل تحب قريبك وتبغض عدوك. وأما أنا فأقول لكم أحبوا أعداءكم. باركوا لاعنيكم أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم. وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم
. 


هذا كلام مرفوض تماما الاسلام هو الدين الوحيد الذي يتعامل مع اهل البلاد التي فتحها بكل ود ومحبة ولا يمنعوهم من اداء واجباتهم بل يحترمونهم .......والاسلام يبيح التعامل مع الاعداء في التجارة كما انه قد حلل الواج بإمرأة مسيحية او يهودية وهذا دليل على الاحترام لكم!!!!!!!!

( ج ) الإسلام ينكر أسس العقيدة المسيحية: 

1.     الإسلام ينكر عقيدة التثليث 

2.     الإسلام ينكر ألوهية المسيح 

طبعا سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام هو مخلوق وليس ألاه بنظر الاسلام ........ولو اكان الاها لخربت الدنيا لانه لا يمكن ان يكون للشيئ الواحد رئيسان 
في المدرسة مدير واحد
وفي العمل قائد واحد
واي مجموعه في الدنيا لها قائد واحد حتى تكون افضل
فكيف يكون هذا الكون لها الاهان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل عيسى يخلق
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ان الله بعث بسيدنا عيسى ليهدي قومه .........ولكن للاسف قد جعلوا منه الاها..........فسيدنا عيى لم يطلب البت ان تعبدوه بل امركم بعبادرة الله ..........فلم جعلتموه الاها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
3.     الإسلام ينكر صلب المسيح 
الاسلام لا ينكر صلب المسيح بل قد تم صلبه لكنها معجزة الاهيه انه قد بدل ورفع لسماء .........اي بدل بشخص شبيه له حتى يتهيئوا انه عيسى وذلك كرامة ومعجزة لسيدنا عيسى..

4.     الإسلام ينكر البنوة الآلهية للمسيح ومساواته بالله الآب

الله يغفر لنا ولكم فالله واحد احد لم يلد ولم يولد ...........هنا تكمن عظمته انه منفرد ........لا يوجد له اب ولا يوجد ابن 
انه عالي عن كل هذه الاقاويل

5.     الإسلام ينكر مساواة الإنسان وبأن المسلم أفضل خلق الله 

لاااااااا.............هنا الله يقصد بالمسلم كما قلنا سابقا ....انه مسلم بروحه عنه يقين بالله وعنده يقين بوحدانيته وعنده ايمان به وبغيبياته ويسلم نفسه لله باخلاص اي يسلمها لبارئها .........اي خالقها فيتقي الله ويمتثل لاوامره ويجتنب نواهيه

اقول هذا الكلام موجه لكل من على الارض
المسلمين انفسهم فيهم اشخاص مسلمين بحق وفيهم من هو مسلم بشهادة الميلاد فقط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهنا يقصد المسلم والمؤمن بحق 



ثانيا :   المسيحية لم تنبىء عن مجىء الإسلام  ومحمد 

بلى قد حدث هذا الشيئ وذلك عندما نطق عيسى في المهد "ومبشرا بنبي من بعدي اسمه احمد"
علما ان هذه الايه عندما قرات امام النجاشي(ملك الحبشة) وهو مسيحي قد اسلم ...




وهنا اقدم بعض ما جاء به القران

( والذاكرين الله كثيراً والذاكرات أعد الله لهم مغفرة وأجراً عظيماً )

( فاذكروني أذكركم وأشكروا لي ولا تكفرون )

( واذكر اسم ربك بكرة وأصيلاً )

(ان الله غفور رحيم)

(ادعوني استجب لكم)

(حسبي الله لا إله الا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم)

[/SIZE][/QUOTE]


----------



## HADAF (4 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

لماذا لا تؤمن المسيحية بالاسلام؟ 



أولا: المسيحية تأسست على تعاليم المسيح حسب سفر الانجيل ، وجاء القرآن بعد الإنجيل بتعاليم            

مخالفة ومضادة وناقضة لتعاليم الإنجيل. 

اولا القران لم يأت مضادا لتعاليم الانجيل بل تحريف لسابقين منكم بعد 23 سنه من نزول الانجيل على سيدنا عيسى ......هذا  ما جعله  مناقضا لأن الاسلام بالنسبة لله سواء والاسلام لا يعني مسيحية او اسلام ويهودية بل يعني اسلام الروح لله والايمان بوحدانيته وغيبياته والامتثال لاوامره ونواهيه ........
فكل الاديان لما جاءت حثت على تقى الله والصلاة والصيام والعمل الخير و .............الخ.


( أ ) جاء فى المسيحية ان "الله محبة" وأن  "الله الآب" لأبنائه من البشر. 

لم يأت فى الإسلام تعليم بأن "الله محبة"  ولا أنه "الله الآب" ، بل على النقيض جاء  الله  بأنه "المنتقم" وبأنه "الضار" وبأنه "المميت" وبأنه "المذل" وبأنه "المقيت" وبأنه "المهيمن" وبأنه "المتكبر" وبأنه "القهار" ......(إقرأ اسماء الله فى القرآن" وكلها تشير إلى  العنف والأذى والموت والإهانة والبغضة والسيطرة والإحتقار والإستبداد  لإله لا يرحم ولا يمنح للإنسان فرصة التوبة عن الخطية بل ينقض عليه بأحكام الكراهية ليبتر أعضاءه ويرجمه حتى الموت ويجلده حتى يدمى جسده ويتمزق جلده. 

  هنا مع احترامي لك انت لم تقرأ القران جيدا ..ولم تتفهمه وتتفهم معانيه فهو اصلا بحاجة الى علم وتقوى لفهمه 
فعندما تقول انت ان جميع معاني الله "كلها تشير الى العنف والأذى والموت والإهانه......."
فهذا الكلام غير صحيح لانه جاء معاني رحيمه ورقيقه جدا يشعر الانسان ومنها الرؤوف والرحمن والرحيم والحق والحكيم والمعز والتواب والغفور والعفو والكريم والحليم وذو الجلال والاكرام .........الخ كلهام عاني تشير الى الرفق واللين والرحمة والكرم .........ولكن هذه الصفات تكون مع الناس الذين اطاعوا الله ......حتى الذين اذنبوا يقول لهم "غفور رحيم".يعني انه يغفر الذنوب ويكرم عباده ويرحمهم ............ولكن هناك اناس جبابرة تجبروا في الارض واعتقدوا انه لا يوجد من هو اقوى منهم .........انهم طغاة مثل فرعون الذي جعل من نفسه الاها .......وجعل الناس تعبده وكان يقتل كل صبي يولد......الا يستحق مثل هذا الذي جعل مقامه مساويا لله ان يذل ويهان ....الم يحق عليه اسماء الله مثل ..."المذل والمميت والقهار والجبار والمنتقم"
ايضا متل شارون الذي تجبر في فلسطين وقتل ابنائها واطفالها الا يستحق هذا ان ننتقم ؟؟؟؟؟
اسأل نفسك 
فإن الله قادر على كل شيئ ........واسماءالله لم تذكر عبثا في القران الكريم ...بل ذكر كل معنى في المكان الذي يناسبه وفي الاية التي تناسبها ............فكل شخص وكل قوم حسب عمله يجزى
واعتقد ان هذا من العدل لانه ليس من العدل ان يعامل الله الظالم والمظلوم بنفس الطريقة .....فهو يكون للظام منتقما وللمظلوم منصفا ............ايضا للمؤمن والكافر فكل يعامله على طريقته الخاصه وباسمه الخاص .


 هذا الإله الذى يدعو للكراهية فى تعاليم الإسلام  غير "إله المحبة" فى تعاليم المسيحية الذى يجول  يشفى المرضى ؤيبرىء الجسد ويهب البصر للعميان لكى يروا النور ويقيم الموتى من الموت الجسدى ومن وموت الخطية ، ويعطى الإنسان فرصة التوبة ويغفر له الخطايا. 

وهنا اقول يا عزيزي ان الله يشفي بإذنه فقال "ادعوني استجب لكم"
يعني ادعو الله ما شئت فهو سيستجيب دعائك حتى لو اخر الاستجابة فانه سيستجيب لك وسيكون كل صبرك هذا وصبرك على الابتلاء في ميزان حسناتك وستجزى بها كل خير .فالله الودود والشافي والمغني .........وهو القادر على كل شئ.............ألم تر قبل يومين الكرامة التي عرضت على شاشات التلفاز لأمراة كانت مريضة فدعن الله بقلب خالص وايمان كبير ويقين بالله بإنه هو الشافي وكيف انه شفاها وكيف ان الدكاترة حولها تفاجأو من الذي حصل .........حاول البحث فيها ستجد ان الله هو الشافي ..والمسلمين اذا حدث لهم مكروه يلجأون لله ......لأملهم ويقينهم به ...

كما أن إله الإسلام ايضا يحرض المسلمين على قتال "غير المسلمين" ويأمر بقتل الرجال من اليهود والنصارى واغتصاب زوجاتهم واولادهم وممتلكاتهم واموالهم. 

وهنا اقول لك ان الاسلام لم يحرض المسلمين على قتال غير المسلمين .......ولم يأمر البت باغتصاب زوجاتهم .واجو ان تذكر ولو دليلا صحيحا واحدا يدل على ذلك .........فالاسلام يدافع عن نفسه في حالة تعرض اسم الله للأذى او تعرض مسلم للأذى
انت لو احد العامة تعرض لاخوك بالاهانه والضرب..؟؟؟؟ماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ماذا تفعل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟هل تقف مكتوف الايدي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟هل ستدعهم يهينونه ويضربونه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟طبعا لا ستدافع عنه بايديك واسنانك ايضا ؟؟؟؟؟؟
أليس كذلك؟؟؟؟
والمسلمين كلهم اخوة سواسية فإن تعرض احدهم لاهانة او قتل او ارهاب ..بدافع الدفاع سيقومون ويهبون لمساعدته والدفاع عنه ...واعتقد ان الاهانات والقتل والاغتصاب المعرض لها الاخوان المسلمين في فلسطين والعراق وكا فة الدول كفيلة بتبرير ما يقمون به.......
وهنا ان صدرت من جماعه من المسلمين تصرفات لا داعي لها فهؤلاء جزاؤهم عند ربهم لانهم سيحاسبون على اعمالهم وتصرفاتهم فالله عادل لا ينسى احدا ولا يوجد هناك من هو معصوم عن الخطأ......


( ب ) إله الإسلام يحرض المسلمين على حرمان "غير المسلمين" بعد الغزو لبلادهم والإستيطان على ارضهم من ممارسة ابسط حقوقهم الإنسانية والشرعية وأن يعادونهم ويضطهدونهم ويضعونهم موضع "أهل الذمة" ويمنعونهم من بناء دور العبادة ومن ممارسة شعائرهم الدينية ، وهذا الإله الذى يدعو للظلم - غير إله المسيحية الذى ينادى فى تعاليمه السامية إلى محبة الأعداء ومباركتهم والصلاة من أجلهم. إله المسيحية يعلم قائلا  "سمعتم أنه قيل تحب قريبك وتبغض عدوك. وأما أنا فأقول لكم أحبوا أعداءكم. باركوا لاعنيكم أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم. وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم
. 


هذا كلام مرفوض تماما الاسلام هو الدين الوحيد الذي يتعامل مع اهل البلاد التي فتحها بكل ود ومحبة ولا يمنعوهم من اداء واجباتهم بل يحترمونهم .......والاسلام يبيح التعامل مع الاعداء في التجارة كما انه قد حلل الواج بإمرأة مسيحية او يهودية وهذا دليل على الاحترام لكم!!!!!!!!

( ج ) الإسلام ينكر أسس العقيدة المسيحية: 

   الإسلام ينكر ألوهية المسيح 

طبعا سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام هو مخلوق وليس ألاه بنظر الاسلام ........ولو اكان الاها لخربت الدنيا لانه لا يمكن ان يكون للشيئ الواحد رئيسان 
في المدرسة مدير واحد
وفي العمل قائد واحد
واي مجموعه في الدنيا لها قائد واحد حتى تكون افضل
فكيف يكون هذا الكون لها الاهان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل عيسى يخلق
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ان الله بعث بسيدنا عيسى ليهدي قومه .........ولكن للاسف قد جعلوا منه الاها..........فسيدنا عيى لم يطلب البت ان تعبدوه بل امركم بعبادرة الله ..........فلم جعلتموه الاها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
3.     الإسلام ينكر صلب المسيح 
الاسلام لا ينكر صلب المسيح بل قد تم صلبه لكنها معجزة الاهيه انه قد بدل ورفع لسماء .........اي بدل بشخص شبيه له حتى يتهيئوا انه عيسى وذلك كرامة ومعجزة لسيدنا عيسى..
4.     الإسلام ينكر البنوة الآلهية للمسيح ومساواته بالله الآب

الله يغفر لنا ولكم فالله واحد احد لم يلد ولم يولد ...........هنا تكمن عظمته انه منفرد ........لا يوجد له اب ولا يوجد ابن 
انه عالي عن كل هذه الاقاويل

5.     الإسلام ينكر مساواة الإنسان وبأن المسلم أفضل خلق الله 

لاااااااا.............هنا الله يقصد بالمسلم كما قلنا سابقا ....انه مسلم بروحه عنه يقين بالله وعنده يقين بوحدانيته وعنده ايمان به وبغيبياته ويسلم نفسه لله باخلاص اي يسلمها لبارئها .........اي خالقها فيتقي الله ويمتثل لاوامره ويجتنب نواهيه

اقول هذا الكلام موجه لكل من على الارض
المسلمين انفسهم فيهم اشخاص مسلمين بحق وفيهم من هو مسلم بشهادة الميلاد فقط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهنا يقصد المسلم والمؤمن بحق 



ثانيا :   المسيحية لم تنبىء عن مجىء الإسلام  ومحمد 

بلى قد حدث هذا الشيئ وذلك عندما نطق عيسى في المهد "ومبشرا بنبي من بعدي اسمه احمد"
علما ان هذه الايه عندما قرات امام النجاشي(ملك الحبشة) وهو مسيحي قد اسلم ...




وهنا اقدم بعض ما جاء به القران

( والذاكرين الله كثيراً والذاكرات أعد الله لهم مغفرة وأجراً عظيماً )

( فاذكروني أذكركم وأشكروا لي ولا تكفرون )

( واذكر اسم ربك بكرة وأصيلاً )

(ان الله غفور رحيم)

(ادعوني استجب لكم)

(حسبي الله لا إله الا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم)


واخيرا اقول لك هل تعتقد ان الاهك والاه المسلمين مختلفان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


[


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (4 مارس 2007)

عزيزى اولا اشكرك ع مشاركتك اولا اين هى الايات التى تدل ع المحبة فى الاسلام ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
ثانيا ساذكر لك بعض الايات التى تدل ع المحبة من وجهة نظر حضرتك 
وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ ثَقِفْتُمُوهُمْ وَأَخْرِجُوهُمْ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَخْرَجُوكُمْ وَالْفِتْنَةُ أَشَدُّ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ وَلَا تُقَاتِلُوهُمْ عِنْدَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ حَتَّى يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِيهِ فَإِنْ قَاتَلُوكُمْ فَاقْتُلُوهُمْ كَذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الْكَافِرِينَ 
(البقرة 191).



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لَا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ لِلَّهِ فَإِنِ انْتَهَوْا فَلَا عُدْوَانَ إِلَّا عَلَى الظَّالِمِينَ 
(البقرة 193).



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِتَالُ وَهُوَ كُرْهٌ لَكُمْ وَعَسَى أَنْ تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ وَعَسَى أَنْ تُحِبُّوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ شَرٌّ لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ 
(البقرة 216).



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الشَّهْرِ الْحَرَامِ قِتَالٍ فِيهِ قُلْ قِتَالٌ فِيهِ كَبِيرٌ وَصَدٌّ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَكُفْرٌ بِهِ وَالْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ وَإِخْرَاجُ أَهْلِهِ مِنْهُ أَكْبَرُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَالْفِتْنَةُ أَكْبَرُ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ وَلَا يَزَالُونَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُمْ حَتَّى يَرُدُّوكُمْ عَنْ دِينِكُمْ إِنِ اسْتَطَاعُوا وَمَنْ يَرْتَدِدْ مِنْكُمْ عَنْ دِينِهِ فَيَمُتْ وَهُوَ كَافِرٌ فَأُولَئِكَ حَبِطَتْ أَعْمَالُهُمْ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ وَأُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ
(البقرة 217).



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


وَقَاتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ 
(البقرة 244).



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


فَلْيُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ الَّذِينَ يَشْرُونَ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا بِالْآخِرَةِ وَمَنْ يُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَيُقْتَلْ أَوْ يَغْلِبْ فَسَوْفَ نُؤْتِيهِ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا
(النساء 74).



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ الطَّاغُوتِ فَقَاتِلُوا أَوْلِيَاءَ الشَّيْطَانِ إِنَّ كَيْدَ الشَّيْطَانِ كَانَ ضَعِيفًا 
(النساء 76).



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


فَقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ لَا تُكَلَّفُ إِلَّا نَفْسَكَ وَحَرِّضِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَسَى اللَّهُ أَنْ يَكُفَّ بَأْسَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَاللَّهُ أَشَدُّ بَأْسًا وَأَشَدُّ تَنْكِيلًا 
(النساء 84).



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


وَدُّوا لَوْ تَكْفُرُونَ كَمَا كَفَرُوا فَتَكُونُونَ سَوَاءً فَلَا تَتَّخِذُوا مِنْهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءَ حَتَّى يُهَاجِرُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَخُذُوهُمْ وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ وَلَا تَتَّخِذُوا مِنْهُمْ وَلِيًّا وَلَا نَصِيرًا 
(النساء 89).



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


إِنَّمَا جَزَاءُ الَّذِينَ يُحَارِبُونَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَيَسْعَوْنَ فِي الْأَرْضِ فَسَادًا أَنْ يُقَتَّلُوا أَوْ يُصَلَّبُوا أَوْ تُقَطَّعَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَرْجُلُهُمْ مِنْ خِلَافٍ أَوْ يُنْفَوْا مِنَ الْأَرْضِ ذَلِكَ لَهُمْ خِزْيٌ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَلَهُمْ فِي الْآخِرَةِ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ 
(المائدة 33).



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


إِذْ يُوحِي رَبُّكَ إِلَى الْمَلَائِكَةِ أَنِّي مَعَكُمْ فَثَبِّتُوا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا سَأُلْقِي فِي قُلُوبِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا الرُّعْبَ فَاضْرِبُوا فَوْقَ الْأَعْنَاقِ وَاضْرِبُوا مِنْهُمْ كُلَّ بَنَانٍ
(الأنفال 12).



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


فَلَمْ تَقْتُلُوهُمْ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ قَتَلَهُمْ وَمَا رَمَيْتَ إِذْ رَمَيْتَ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ رَمَى وَلِيُبْلِيَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ مِنْهُ بَلَاءً حَسَنًا إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ 
(الأنفال 17).



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لَا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ كُلُّهُ لِلَّهِ فَإِنِ انْتَهَوْا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ
(الأنفال 39).



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


وَأَعِدُّوا لَهُمْ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ وَمِنْ رِبَاطِ الْخَيْلِ تُرْهِبُونَ بِهِ عَدُوَّ اللَّهِ وَعَدُوَّكُمْ وَآخَرِينَ مِنْ دُونِهِمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَهُمُ اللَّهُ يَعْلَمُهُمْ وَمَا تُنْفِقُوا مِنْ شَيْءٍ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ يُوَفَّ إِلَيْكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تُظْلَمُونَ 
(الأنفال 60).



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ حَرِّضِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَلَى الْقِتَالِ إِنْ يَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ عِشْرُونَ صَابِرُونَ يَغْلِبُوا مِائَتَيْنِ وَإِنْ يَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ مِائَةٌ يَغْلِبُوا أَلْفًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ لَا يَفْقَهُونَ 
(الأنفال 65).



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


فَإِذَا انْسَلَخَ الْأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ وَخُذُوهُمْ وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ وَاقْعُدُوا لَهُمْ كُلَّ مَرْصَدٍ فَإِنْ تَابُوا وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ فَخَلُّوا سَبِيلَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ 
(التوبة 5).



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


وَإِنْ نَكَثُوا أَيْمَانَهُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ عَهْدِهِمْ وَطَعَنُوا فِي دِينِكُمْ فَقَاتِلُوا أَئِمَّةَ الْكُفْرِ إِنَّهُمْ لَا أَيْمَانَ لَهُمْ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَنْتَهُونَ 
(التوبة 12).



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


أَلَا تُقَاتِلُونَ قَوْمًا نَكَثُوا أَيْمَانَهُمْ وَهَمُّوا بِإِخْرَاجِ الرَّسُولِ وَهُمْ بَدَءُوكُمْ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ أَتَخْشَوْنَهُمْ فَاللَّهُ أَحَقُّ أَنْ تَخْشَوْهُ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ 
(التوبة 13).



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


قَاتِلُوهُمْ يُعَذِّبْهُمُ اللَّهُ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ وَيُخْزِهِمْ وَيَنْصُرْكُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَيَشْفِ صُدُورَ قَوْمٍ مُؤْمِنِينَ 
(التوبة 14).



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلَا بِالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَلَا يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلَا يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ 
(التوبة 29).



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


إِنَّ عِدَّةَ الشُّهُورِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ اثْنَا عَشَرَ شَهْرًا فِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ يَوْمَ خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ مِنْهَا أَرْبَعَةٌ حُرُمٌ ذَلِكَ الدِّينُ الْقَيِّمُ فَلَا تَظْلِمُوا فِيهِنَّ أَنْفُسَكُمْ وَقَاتِلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ كَافَّةً كَمَا يُقَاتِلُونَكُمْ كَافَّةً وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الْمُتَّقِينَ 
(التوبة 36).



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ جَاهِدِ الْكُفَّارَ وَالْمُنَافِقِينَ وَاغْلُظْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَمَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِير
(التوبة 73).



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


وَأَنْزَلَ الَّذِينَ ظَاهَرُوهُمْ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ مِنْ صَيَاصِيهِمْ وَقَذَفَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ الرُّعْبَ فَرِيقًا تَقْتُلُونَ وَتَأْسِرُونَ فَرِيقًا وَأَوْرَثَكُمْ أَرْضَهُمْ وَدِيَارَهُمْ وَأَمْوَالَهُمْ وَأَرْضًا لَمْ تَطَئُوهَا وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرًا 
(الأحزاب 26 و 27).



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


فَإِذَا لَقِيتُمُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا فَضَرْبَ الرِّقَابِ حَتَّى إِذَا أَثْخَنْتُمُوهُمْ فَشُدُّوا الْوَثَاقَ فَإِمَّا مَنًّا بَعْدُ وَإِمَّا فِدَاءً حَتَّى تَضَعَ الْحَرْبُ أَوْزَارَهَا ذَلِكَ وَلَوْ يَشَاءُ اللَّهُ لَانْتَصَرَ مِنْهُمْ وَلَكِنْ لِيَبْلُوَ بَعْضَكُمْ بِبَعْضٍ وَالَّذِينَ قُتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَلَنْ يُضِلَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ
(محمد 4).



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



فَلَا تَهِنُوا وَتَدْعُوا إِلَى السَّلْمِ وَأَنْتُمُ الْأَعْلَوْنَ وَاللَّهُ مَعَكُمْ وَلَنْ يَتِرَكُمْ أَعْمَالَكُمْ
(محمد 35).


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ما تفسيرك لهذة الايات هل هذة هى المحبة فى الاسلام ؟؟؟؟؟ واين الايات التى تدل ع المحبة


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (4 مارس 2007)

اما عن صفات اللة فى الاسلام اليك هذا الرابط وكلة بالدليل والبرهان اتفضل ادخل وشوف بنفسك واحكم 
http://www.islameyat.com/pal/aldalil/tagasod_alah/tagasod_alah.htm


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (4 مارس 2007)

عزيزى المسلم لا تقرأ كتابنا بل أقرأ القرآن بوعى وأقرأ كتب المفسرين بفهم وهى توصلك للحقائق كما قال المسيح : فتشوا الكتب لأنكم تظنون أن لكم فيها حياة أبدية وهى تشهد لى .. أى هى بعينها هى التى تشهد لى . فهى دعوة لأحبائنا المسلمين أرجو أن تقرأ كتبك وتقرأ تفاسيرك وفكر بعقلية القرن الحادى والعشرين وليس بالعقلية البدوية القديمة وبعقلية الناس الذين لا يقرءون ولا يكتبون وحتى أيام النبى كانت الأمية هى السائدة ، فهل معنى هذا أننا سنعيش بهذه العقلية الأمية والجاهلية فبالطبع لا .


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (4 مارس 2007)

وفى النهاية الكتاب المقدس لم يتنبا عن مجى محمد نبى الاسلام واليك الدليل والبرهان 

يقول المسلمون أن هناك إشارات كثيرة في العهد القديم والجديد تشير إلى أن محمد قد تنبأ به الإنجيل.  ولكن عندما ندقق جيدا في هذه الإشارات نجد أنها لا تتفق مع صفات محمد. هذه الإشارات تشير إلى المسيح أو إلى الروح القدس وفيما يلي بعض الآيات كمثال:

1.  في العهد القديم:" ويقيم الرب إلهك نبيا من وسطك من اخوتك مثلي له تسمعون. أقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه، فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به"( تثنية 18 : 15، 18).

لا يمكن أن يكون هذا إشارة إلى محمد. لان محمد هو من نسل إسماعيل ، ولم يعتبر اليهود أن نسل إسماعيل هم اخوة. ومن الجانب الآخر تنطبق هذه الصفات على السيد المسيح . كان المسيح يهودياً وأيضا  كذلك موسى النبي في حين محمد لم يكن يهودي. ولم يترك الرسول بطرس مجالاً للشك في حقيقة أن هذه النبؤة تنطبق على المسيح.( أعمال 3 : 20- 26).

2.     في العهد الجديد: " ومتى جاء المعزي الذي سأرسله أنا إليكم من الاب روح الحق الذي من عند الاب    ينبثق فهو يشهد لي وتشهدون أنتم أيضا"(يوحنا 15 : 26).

يقول المسلمون أن ترجمة كلمة " المعزي"  في اليونانية تعني " المحمود" ، وهذا إشارة إلى محمد. وفي الحقيقة هناك كلمة مشابهة في النطق التي تعني " المحمود". ولكن الكلمة المستعملة في الإنجيل تختلف وهى  تشير إلى الروح القدس، وترجمت  إلى كلمة " المعزي". الروح القدس هو روح، أما محمد فهو جسد. أرسل الروح القدس إلى الرسل ولكن محمد جاء بعد ستة قرون من موت الرسل. كما قيل أن الروح القدس سيسكن في الرسل ( يوحنا 14 : 17) . بينما أن محمد لم ير الرسل أبدا . و قيل أن العالم لن ير الروح القدس وعلى العكس من ذلك أن الناس قد رأوا محمد.


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (4 مارس 2007)

عزيزى اقبل منى هذة الهدية البسيطة وهى عبارة عن اجوبة على كل اسالتك والرب قريب لمن يدعوة 
واكرر يا عزيزى اننى لن اتهجم ع الاسلام لكنى اكشف لك الحقيقة بدون تجميل 

www.alkalema.net


----------



## ramia (4 مارس 2007)

مافي انسان طبيعي وعاقل بعرف يسوع ويقدر  يفكر في غيرة ,  احنا دينا محبه و تسامح  وبكفي انه نور المسيح في وجوهنا. بشكر الله اني مسيحية.


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (4 مارس 2007)

http://www.islameyat.com/pal/aldalil/aldalil.htm

هذا الرابط ايضا يكشف حقيقة الاسلام بالدليل والبرهان 

_____________________________________________________________________

http://romanos.150m.com/nasab_mo7amad.htm 

______________________________________________________________________
http://www.islameyat.com/

______________________________________________________________________
http://www.islameyat.com/arabic/derasat/Jesus_loves_you/Jesus_loves_you.htm#70

هذا الروابط هدايا منى اليك وان اردت بعد فعندى الكثير الرب قريب لمن يدعوة 

أيـها الـرب القـدير يا من كُل هباتك مجانيـة 
أهـدي لك شكري الجزيل فـكل عـطاياك أبدية 

يسوع أنت الإله الـحـق والـحيـاة الأبـديـة
أحـبك ، أحـبك ،لأنك تضمــن لي الأبديــة

أشكـرك يا إلهي لأجل شهادتـك الحقيقيـــة
فيسوع سكـن قلـبي فلـي إذاً الحــياة الأبدية

وإن كنت لاأعلم أي ساعة تنتهي حياتي الأرضية
لكني أعلم علم اليقين بأني امتلكـت الحياة الأبدية 

شكراً لك ربي يسوع يا من بموتك فـوق الصليب
رفعت عني دينونتي الأبدية ووهبتني حياتك الأبدية

أتـهلل وأفـرح الآن لأني نلــت سعادة أبدية 
فـعلاقتي بالآب ويسـوع المســيح هي أبدية 
  مع تحياتى وحبى وتقديرى :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## جورج11 (4 مارس 2007)

كلام جميل جداا


----------



## HADAF (5 مارس 2007)

العب غيرها يا مسلم 
المسيحيه لا تعترف بالاسلام ولا بمحمد مش عارفه حضرتك جايب الكلام دا منين 
المشرفه (فادية)


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (5 مارس 2007)

HADAF قال:


> وانا لا اعلم لماذا هنالك مسيحيون يقبلون الاسلام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هذا يحز في نفسي ........لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ماذا يرون فيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟اي نعم وجدت فيه حلاوة لكن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



ولكن ماذا ؟؟؟؟ ان اردت المشاركة مرة اخرى فهناك شرط الدليل والبرهان على صحة كلامك وارجو منك المصداقية فى الردود وبلاش لف ودوران تقبل تحياتى وتقديرى منتظر ردودك :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## Emad-ch (7 مارس 2007)

شكرا جدا يا اثناسيوس على الموضوع الجميل دا انت مكنتش تعرف انا كونت محتاج الموضوع دا اد اه


----------



## فادية (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا تؤمن المسيحية بالاسلام؟*

بما ان الموضوع اتحول لحوار بين مسلمين ومسيحيين 
وبما ان تخصص القسم هنا ليس حواري 
يتم نقل الموضوع الى قسم الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحيه 
ربنا يبارك الجميع


----------



## يوسف المطرف (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا تؤمن المسيحية بالاسلام؟*

لووووووووووووووووووووول


----------



## يوسف المطرف (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا تؤمن المسيحية بالاسلام؟*

حيـة وردية بِـنقـاء قلـوبِكم ,,
مجموعة من القواقع
والأصداف,, تعثرت بها
على شاطـئِ ما ,,
فأثرت جمعها و نقلها لكم




القوقعة الأولى



الحب 

قد تحب إنساناً وتهبه عمرك وشبابك ..
وهولا يدخر لك وقتاً وحتى لحظات ..
والحب هو كلمة ما أكثر ما نسمع الكثيرون يرددونها ..
وما أقل من يعي معناها ..
الحب النقي الطاهر هو الذي يزرع في القلوب الحياة ..
ويملؤها بهجة على مدى الأيام ..
الحب .. عطاء تضحية وإخلاص ..
أمل تحدي وصمود ..
هو حضور رغم الغربة ..
هو أن تضحي بكل ما تمتلك لتملك الأغلى ..
وقد نسته الحياة من لم يداهم قلبه الحب ..
والأروع أن تعيش هذا الإحساس ..




القوقعة الثانية



الكره 


كلمة تملأ القلوب غلاً .
وتوغل في النفوس فتقتل فيها الإحساس المرهف ..
وهي قادرة على تحطيم كل جسور المودة والمحبة التي
تربطنا بالآخرين في هذه الحياة ..




القوقعة الثالثة



الحقد 


هي نار تأكل كل الجمال ..
وتشعل اللهب في طريقها فتحرق التسامح ..
وتُلهب الرضا بقضاء الله في دواخلنا في طريقها ..
هي نار مستعرة لا تهدأ حتى تُفحِم الأحاسيس الجميلة ..
ويَسْوَد كل العالم بنظر كل من يحمل هذه الصفة ..




القوقعة الرابعة



العفو 


هو من شيم الأكارم ..
هو خصلة رائعة لو تأصلت في أعماقنا ..
لعمت المعاني الجميلة في نفوسنا ..
والتسامح في حياتنا ..




القوقعة الخامسة



الصراحة 


قليلون الذين يتصفون بهذه الصفة .
وكأنها قطعة عملة أثرية من أحد متاحف التاريخ ..
مع أنها الوجه الأوضح لإظهار أحاسيسنا ومشاعرنا ..
فهل يجب أن نكون صريحين بشكل كافي ..
ليستطيع من حولنا أن يفهونا ..
الصدق و لو كان جارحاً فليس هناك أجمل منه .
فما كان الوضوح وسط العالم القاسي ليُضيِّعنا ..




القوقعة السادسة



الفراق


هو توأم الوداع ..
فلا نستطيع أن نفرق بينهم .. كلاهما يحملان المعنى نفسه ..
الفراق محطة من محطات العمر ..
نودع فيها من نحب ..
ونكتب على أرصفتها عبارات أليمة وحزينة ..
قد ألفناها وعرفناها وعشناها .
فكفكف دموعك أيها القلب حين يحين الأوان للرحيل .
ويرحل من تحبهم ويطول الأمد كثيراً ..
وتلازمك الذكريات ردحاً طويلاً ..
وتعود خيول الحب لتصهل عالياً ..
ياحمامي الزاجل بألحان الشوق أبلغ من نحبهم ..
أننا لا نرضى لهم بديلاً ..
وستظل عيوننا تبكيهم لآخر العمر ..
وربما لبعد العمر ..




القوقعة السابعة



الخيانة 


قوقعة قاتلة .. قوقعة تحمل في طياتها المرارة والقسوة ..
وما أصعب أن تأتي من أحبابنا ..
وأن يخيب ظننا بهم ..
ونحن إشتريناهم وفضلناهم على العالمين




هذا كل ما لدي من أصداف 
وقواقع اختارت لكم
دمتم بكل الود


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا تؤمن المسيحية بالاسلام؟*



يوسف المطرف قال:


> هذا كل ما لدي من أصداف
> وقواقع اختارت لكم
> دمتم بكل الود




عزيزى يوسف المطرف ويبدو انك من عشاق المطرف المطرب الخليجى الذى نشأ بمنطقة الفيحاء .
نحن هنا لا نريد اصداف ولكن هنا نريد تعليقك على الموضوع المطروح 
اتمنى ان اجد لك فى المشاركة القادمة تعليق على الموضوع المطروح


----------



## يوسف المطرف (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا تؤمن المسيحية بالاسلام؟*

حبيب والله اسصمحلي  بالغلط والله دشيت بهالموضوع000

وعلا راااسي كلمت اللذي نشأأ بالفيحاااء المطرررررررررررررررررف وحش والله وحش كفوووو


----------



## يوسف المطرف (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا تؤمن المسيحية بالاسلام؟*

اسمحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلي


----------



## يوسف المطرف (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا تؤمن المسيحية بالاسلام؟*

اسمحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلي


----------



## blackrock (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا تؤمن المسيحية بالاسلام؟*

الله السماء يعطينا النجاح ونحن عبيده نقوم ونفرح
ربنا يساعدكم 
وانا شخصيا مقتنع بتعاليم السيد المسيح مخلص كل النفوس
بس اتمني ان اخواتنا الغير مسيحيون عليهم فقط ان يفتحوا أذهانهم وهم بالطبع سوف يتاكدون ان المسيحيه هي الطريق الوحيد لخلاص النفوس خلاصا ابديا
_*صللّوا من اجلي انا اخوكم الخاطي​*_
*MODY LOVELY​*


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا تؤمن المسيحية بالاسلام؟*



blackrock قال:


> الله السماء يعطينا النجاح ونحن عبيده نقوم ونفرح
> ربنا يساعدكم
> وانا شخصيا مقتنع بتعاليم السيد المسيح مخلص كل النفوس
> بس اتمني ان اخواتنا الغير مسيحيون عليهم فقط ان يفتحوا أذهانهم وهم بالطبع سوف يتاكدون ان المسيحيه هي الطريق الوحيد لخلاص النفوس خلاصا ابديا
> ...



سلام ومحبة الرب يسوع تشملنا جميعا 
اضم صوتى لصوتك الى كل اخ مسلم 

عزيزى المسلم لا تقرأ كتابنا بل أقرأ القرآن بوعى وأقرأ كتب المفسرين بفهم وهى توصلك للحقائق كما قال المسيح : فتشوا الكتب لأنكم تظنون أن لكم فيها حياة أبدية وهى تشهد لى .. أى هى بعينها هى التى تشهد لى . فهى دعوة لأحبائنا المسلمين أرجو أن تقرأ كتبك وتقرأ تفاسيرك وفكر بعقلية القرن الحادى والعشرين وليس بالعقلية البدوية القديمة وبعقلية الناس الذين لا يقرءون ولا يكتبون وحتى أيام النبى كانت الأمية هى السائدة ، فهل معنى هذا أننا سنعيش بهذه العقلية الأمية والجاهلية فبالطبع لا
اخى الحبيب 
blackrock
أشكر الرب من أجل خدمتك وعمل الله من خلالك


----------



## الطهراوي (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا تؤمن المسيحية بالاسلام؟*

القنبلة اننفجرت الصحف العالمية والجامعات والعلماء يشهدون بعدم صلب المسيح(انجيل يهوذا) 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته في البداء يا أخوتي هذه أمانه لكل من يقرأ هذا الموضوع أن ينشره في أي ملتقى للأديان مع تعديل ما يرها مناسبا وهذه أمانه ستسأل عنها يوم الدين بأنك ستعرف الان الحق ولم تبلغه
ولاحظت منكم عدم الاهتمام بهذا الموضوع لذا سأعيد فتح مع إقتباسات 



قال الله تعالى: ﴿ وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِنْهُ مَا لَهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلَّا اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِينًا(157)بَلْ رَفَعَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا(158)﴾ (النساء:157-158).
ذكرت صحيفة الواشنجتون تايمز THE WASHINGTON TIMES فى عددهـا الصادر فى 7 إبريل 2006 مقالا بعنوان Judas stars as 'anti-hero' in gospel By Julia Duin
و جاء فى هذا المقال أن الجمعية الجغرافية الدولية National Geographic 
أزاحت النقاب عن أحد المخطوطات الأثرية أو الأناجيل التى عثر عليهـا فى المنيا فى مصر ويعود تاريخهـا إلى بداية القرن الثالث الميلادى 
و أطلق على هذا الانجيل إسم إنجيل يهوذا "The Gospel of Judas,"
وقد اعتبر يهوذا من تلاميذ السيد المسيح، ويذكره التاريخ القبطى أنه هو الرجل الذى خان المسيح و يقول المسلمين أن الله شبهه بالمسيح ليصلب بدلا منه 
و قد تم ترميم هذا الإنجيل بعد العثور عليه منذ أكثر من عشر سنوات و تمت ترجمته من اللغة القبطية إلى اللغة الانجليزية فى نهاية عام 2005 وأفرج عن هذه الترجمة فى 6 إبريل هذا العام وأصبح هذا الإنجيل يباع فى الأسواق، وقد سجل الإنجيل قبل نهايته أي قبل انتهـاء بعثة المسيح مباشرة هذا النص كما تذكره الصحيفة المشار إليهـا فى مقالهـا المذكور
Near the end of the Judas gospel, Jesus tells Judas he will "exceed" the rest of the disciples "for you will sacrifice the man that clothes me."
وهذا النص معناه أن المسيح يخاطب يهوذا فى نهاية الإنجيل المنسوب إليه ويقول له أنه (أى يهوذا) سوف يختلف عن باقى الحواريين "exceed" the rest of the disciples وأنه سوف يكون الرجل ( the man ) الذي يضحى به كشبيه لى ( يلبسنى = clothes me)
ونقف ونتأمل كلمة يلبسني الذي عجز المترجم أن يكتبهـا كما جاءت فى آيات القرآن "شبه لهم"
.. هكذا يظهر الله الحق وأن المسيح لم يصلب وإنما الشخص الذي صلب هو يهوذا .. وإذا كان المسيحيين قد ادعوا أن إنجيل برنابا تم تأليفه بعد بعثة الرسول فإن هذا المخطوط يؤكد قدمه من الكربون وأوراق البردي أنه مكتوب قبل القرن الثالث الميلادي، بحسب أقوال الصحيفة المشار إليهـا .. بمعنى قبل بعثة الرسول بثلاثة قرون .
هل شبه الله يهوذا بالمسيح لخيانته أم كما يقول أنه ضحى بنفسه من أجل المسيح، فلم يذكر القرآن نصاً فى هذا ولكن المسيحيون يدعون أن يهوذا خان المسيح ثم شنق نفسه بعد هذا .. وهذا الإنجيل يدعى أنهـا كانت تضحية من يهوذا صاحب هذا الإنجيل من أجل المسيح ... والله أعلم!!!!
هكذا يشهدون على أنفسهم .. ويشهد الله والمؤمنون عليهم
وما قتلوه وما صلبوه ولكن شبه لهم ...صدق الله العظيم 
المصدر:صحيفة وشنطن تايمز على الرابط التالي:
http://www.washtime s.com/national/ 20060407- 120642-3758r. htm

فهم في البداية انكرو انجيل برنبا ليس لشيء بل لأنه فضح تعاليمهم الالية التي تدعو الانسان ليعبد مثل الآلة

انجيل برنابا الذى يشهد بأن عيسى رسول من عن الله ومن بعدة رسول اسمة (محمد)


الحمد لله الذي منَّ علينا بأعظم نعمة ألا وهي نعمة الإسلام ...
فكم يشعر المرء بالفخر والاعتزاز عندما ينتسب لهذا الدين العظيم ويكون تابعاً لأشرف الخلق أجمعين " محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم " وعندها تكون من خير أمة أخرجت للناس، تلك الأمة وهذا النبي الذي بشّر به الأنبياء أقوامهم، وكانوا يأخذون عليهم العهود ويتناقلون فيما بينهم لئن خرج الحبيب المصطفى صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه لتنصرنّه، فلا غرابة إذن من أن نجد بين نصوص الكتاب المقدس ما يشير إلى ذلك مهما حاولت يد الغدر والخيانة أن تحرف النصوص أو أن تنال من الحقيقة الدامغة :
فالذّهب وان خالطته الشوائب لكنها تعجز عن إذهاب بريقه ولمعانه !!!
فكما تعلمون أحبتي في الله أنّ الباطل مهما على واستعلى فان مصيره إلى الزوال 
وأنّ الحق لا بد وأن يظهره الله حتى يكون حجّة على القاصي والداني، فمن هنا كانت البداية ...
من هو برنابا ؟
هو أحد التلاميذ ( الحواريين ) الملازمين لسيدنا عيسى عليه السلام ، وصاحب الإنجيل الشاهد على الحق والشهيد من أجل كلمة الحق فكان جزاء هذا الإنجيل الطرد من الكتاب المقدس وذلك بقرار البابا جلاسيوس عام 492م ؛ لأنه يعارض الكتاب المقدس فيما يدّعونه بألوهية المسيح ، إلى أن جاء فيما بعد الراهب اللاتيني " فرامرينو " الذي حصل عليه من مكتبة البابوية وأعلن إسلامه بعد قراءته له كما ذكر ذلك الدكتور النصراني خليل سعادة في مقدمة ترجمته لإنجيل برنابا ...
وأمّا برنابا فكما ذكرته كتب العهد الجديد ، يتضح من خلالها أنّه رجل صادق ومن أكثر التلاميذ ( الحواريين ) ورعاً وحفظا للوصايا والتعاليم إذ ورد في سفر أعمال الرسل الإصحاح الحادي عشر الفقرة رقم ( 22-24):
(( فسمع الخبر عنهم في آذان الكنيسة التي في أورشليم فأرسلوا برنابا لكي يجتاز إلى إنطاكية الذي لمّا أتى ورأى نعمة الله فرح ووعظ الجميع أن يثبتوا في الرب بعزم القلب لأنه كان رجلاً صالحاً وممتلئاً من الروح القدس والإيمان ، فأنضمّ إلى الربّ جمع غفير )).
وأسألكم بالله لو لم تكن لدعوته التي كانت قائمة على التوحيد وعلى دين رسول الله إبراهيم والنبيين من بعده إلى محمد ) صلى الله عليه وسلم (- دين الفطرة والعقل والعاطفة- أينضم إلى الربّ جمع غفير ؟
والله لو كانت عقيدة برنابا كعقيدة النصارى اليوم التي ليس للعقل والعاطفة فيها ناقة ولا جمل، لما أنضم إلى الرب هذا الجمع ، بل زد على هذا لأحتاج إلى مئات السنين حتى يشرح لهم" الثالوث"- على سبيل المثال لا على سبيل الحصر، وغيره من الأمور التي لا يقبلها عاقل... ولكنه خاطب فطرتهم ودعاهم إلى الدين الحق الذي نزل على موسى وعيسى ومحمّد وعلى الأنبياء صلوات ربّي وسلامه عليهم أجمعين...
إنجيل برنابا ...
وفيما يلي نورد بعض ما تضمنته صفحات هذا الكتاب المضطهد :
ورد في الفصل السادس والتسعون الفقرات من 1-15 صفحة 146 :
(( (1) ولما انتهت الصلاة قال الكاهن بصوت عال : " قف يا يسوع لأنه يجب علينا أن نعرف من أنت تسكيناً لامتنا " 
(2) أجاب يسوع : " أنا يسوع بن مريم من نسل داود ، بشر مائت ويخاف الله وأطلب أن لا يعطى الإكرام والمجد إلا لله " 
(3) أجاب الكاهن : " انه مكتوب في كتاب موسى أن الهنا سيرسل لنا مسيّا الذي سيأتي ليخبرنا بما يريد الله وسيأتي للعالم برحمة الله (4) لذلك أرجوك أن تقول لنا الحق هل أنت مسيّا الله < تعني رسول الله> الذي ننتظره ؟ "
(5) أجاب يسوع : " حقاً أن الله وعد هكذا ولكني لست هو لأنه خلق قبلي وسيأتي بعدي "
(6) أجاب الكاهن إننا نعتقد من كلامك وآياتك على كل حال أنك نبي وقدوس الله 
(7) لذلك أرجوك بإسم اليهودية كلها وإسرائيل أن تفيدنا حباً في الله بأية كيفيه سيأتي مسيّا "
(8) أجاب يسوع " لعمر الله الذي تقف بحضرته نفسي أنّي لست مسيّا الذي تنتظره كل قبائل الأرض كما وعد الله أبانا إبراهيم قائلاّ : بنسلك أبارك كل قبائل الأرض 
(9) ولكن عندما يأخذني الله من العالم سيثير الشيطان مرة أخرى هذه الفتنة الملعونة بأن يحمل عادم التقوى على الاعتقاد بأني الله وابن الله (10) فيتنجّس بسبب هذا كلامي وتعليمي حتى لا يكاد يبقى ثلاثون مؤمناً (11) حينئذٍ يرحم الله العالم ويرسل رسوله الذي خلق كل الأشياء لأجله (12) الذي سيأتي من الجنوب بقوّة وسيبيد الأصنام وعبدة الأصنام (13) وسينتزع من الشيطان سلطته على البشر (14) وسيأتي برحمة الله لخلاص الذين يؤمنون به (15) وسيكون من يؤمن بكلامه مباركاً )).
وفيما يلي صورة أصلية لهذه الفقرات من هذا الإنجيل ( برنابا ) : 


وأما فيما يتعلّق بالبشارة فقد ورد اسم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلّم في هذا الإنجيل صريحاّ اسماً وصفةً :
فقد ورد أيضاً في الفصل السابع والتسعون الفقرات من 4-10 :
(( فقال حينئذٍ يسوع : " إن كلامكم لا يعزيني لأنه يأتي ظلام حيث ترجون النور ولكن تعزيتي هي في مجيء الرسول الذي سيبيد كل رأي كاذب فيّ وسيمتدّ دينه ويعمّ العالم بأسره لأنه هكذا وعد الله أبانا إبراهيم وأن ما يعزيني هو أن لا نهاية لدينه لأن الله سيحفظه صحيحاً " أجاب الكاهن : " أيأتي رسل آخرون بعد مجيء رسول الله ؟"
فأجاب يسوع : "لا يأتي بعده أنبياء صادقون مرسلون من الله، ولكن يأتي عدد غفير من الأنبياء الكذبة وهو ما يحزنني لأن الشيطان سيثيرهم بحكم الله العادل فيتسترون بدعوى إنجيلي"
وأمّا عن ذكر اسم محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم) فقد ورد في الفقرات من 13-18:
(( فقال حينئذٍ الكاهن : " ماذا يسمّى مسيّا وما هي العلامة التي تعلن مجيئه؟"
أجاب يسوع " إن اسم مسيّا عجيب لأن الله نفسه سماه لما خلق نفسه ووضعها في بهاء سماوي قال الله : " اصبر يا محمد لأنّي لأجلك أريد أن اخلق الجنّه ، العالم وجماً غفيراً من الخلائق التي أهبها لك حتى أن من يباركك يكون مباركاً ومن يلعنك يكون ملعوناً ومتى أرسلتك إلى العالم أجعلك رسولي للخلاص وتكون كلمتك صادقة حتّى أن السماء والأرض تهنان ولكن إيمانك لا يهن أبداً إن اسمه المبارك محمّد"
حينئذٍ رفع الجمهور أصواتهم قائلين : " يا الله أرسل لنا رسولك ، يا محمد تعال سريعاً لخلاص العالم ! " ... )). 
وفيما يلي صورة أصلية لهذه الفقرات من هذا الإنجيل ( برنابا ) :


وأخيراً لا نملك إلا أن نقرأ قول الله تعالى :
" قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ تَعَالَوْاْ إِلَى كَلَمَةٍ سَوَاء بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ
أَلاَّ نَعْبُدَ إِلاَّ اللّهَ وَلاَ نُشْرِكَ بِهِ شَيْئاً وَلاَ يَتَّخِذَ بَعْضُنَا
بَعْضاً أَرْبَاباً مِّن دُونِ اللّهِ فَإِن تَوَلَّوْاْ فَقُولُواْ اشْهَدُواْ
بِأَنَّا مُسْلِمُونَ

فكل هذه الانجيل التي تقول بعدم صلب المسيح وهم لا يعترفون بها لانها تخالف أهوائهم وتخالف ما يريدون أن يكونوا عليه في تبشيرهم فمن الصعب جدا ان يقولوا للناس أننا على طوال 2000عام كنا نبشر بخرافات بولس الذي هو مؤسس النصرانيه 
هذه الروابط للفائدة 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/worl...00/4885848.stm

http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/worl...00/4885540.stm

http://www.55a.net/firas/arabic/?pag...&select_page=1

والسلام عليكم
منقول


----------



## الكنيسة العربية (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا تؤمن المسيحية بالاسلام؟*

اشكرك اخى اثناسيوس


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا تؤمن المسيحية بالاسلام؟*



الطهراوي قال:


> القنبلة اننفجرت الصحف العالمية والجامعات والعلماء يشهدون بعدم صلب المسيح(انجيل يهوذا)
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


[FONT="Arial Black"]عزيزى الفاضل 
اشكرك على مشاركتك الرائعة 
واليك الرد واتمنى ان اجد لك تعليق بعد الرد 
‏‏فى مقاله بعنوان : "إنجيل‏ ‏يهوذا‏ ‏المزعوم‏1‏ - لنيافة‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏موسي أسقف‏ ‏الشباب  " قال فيها 

قصة‏ ‏المخطوطة‏:‏
تبدأ‏ ‏القصة‏ ‏حين‏ ‏تم‏ ‏اكتشاف‏ ‏مخطوطة‏ ‏باللغة‏ ‏القبطية‏ ‏لهذا‏ ‏الإنجيل‏ ‏المزعوم‏,‏أوائل‏ ‏السبعينيات‏ 1972‏في‏ ‏مخطوطات‏ ‏نجع‏ ‏حمادي‏.‏وهذه‏ ‏المخطوطة‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏علي‏ ‏ورق‏ ‏البردي‏,‏بطريقة‏ ‏الكشكول‏ Codex‏وهذا‏ ‏معناه‏ ‏أنها‏ ‏ترجع‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏القرن‏ ‏الثالث‏ ‏الميلادي‏,‏حيث‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏الكتابة‏ ‏علي‏ ‏البردي‏ ‏بطريقة‏ ‏ال‏ Roll ‏في‏ ‏القرون‏ ‏السابقة‏,‏وبدأت‏ ‏طريقة‏ ‏الكشكولمجموعة‏ ‏أوراق‏ ‏مجمعة‏ ‏معافي‏ ‏القرن‏ ‏الثالث‏.‏
ومعروف‏ ‏أن‏ ‏البردي‏ ‏كان‏ ‏نباتا‏ ‏ينمو‏ ‏علي‏ ‏شاطيء‏ ‏النيل‏,‏وكانت‏ ‏تعالج‏ ‏سيقانه‏ ‏بطريقة‏ ‏خاصة‏,‏فيتحول‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏ورق‏ ‏للكتابة‏...‏لهذا‏ ‏يدعي‏ ‏البردي‏ Papyrus,‏ومنه‏ ‏جاءت‏ ‏كلمة‏ paper ‏الإنجليزية‏,‏مما‏ ‏يظهر‏ ‏أن‏ ‏القدماء‏ ‏المصريين‏ ‏هم‏ ‏أول‏ ‏من‏ ‏اخترعوا‏ ‏الورق‏ ‏والكتابة‏ ‏عليه‏.‏
وبعد‏ ‏العثور‏ ‏علي‏ ‏المخطوطة‏ ‏من‏ ‏قبل‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏الفلاحين‏ ‏باعوها‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏تجار‏ ‏آثار‏,‏أخذوا‏ ‏يتحركون‏ ‏بها‏ ‏من‏ ‏مكان‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏آخر‏ ‏بحثا‏ ‏عن‏ ‏أعلي‏ ‏سعر‏.‏وفي‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الرحلة‏ ‏تم‏ ‏حفظ‏ ‏البردية‏ ‏في‏ ‏خزينة‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏البنوك‏ ‏لسنوات‏ ‏طويلة‏,‏فبدأت‏ ‏تتهرأ‏ ‏وتتآكل‏...‏لاحظ‏ ‏أن‏ ‏البردي‏ ‏هو‏ ‏مجرد‏ ‏نبات‏ ‏يخضع‏ ‏لعوامل‏ ‏التعرية‏.‏وفي‏ ‏النهاية‏ ‏وصلت‏ ‏المخطوطة‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏يد‏ ‏العلماء‏,‏الذين‏ ‏بدأوا‏ ‏في‏ ‏تجميعها‏ ‏بمجهود‏ ‏شاق‏,‏ليعرفوا‏ ‏في‏ ‏النهاية‏ ‏أنهاإنجيل‏ ‏يهوذا‏(‏المزعوم‏).‏
قصة‏ ‏إنجيل‏ ‏يهوذا‏:‏
في‏ ‏القرن‏ ‏الثاني‏ ‏الميلادي‏ ‏كتبت‏ ‏مجموعة‏ ‏منالغنوسيينهراطقة‏ ‏هاجموا‏ ‏المسيحية‏ ‏وحاولوا‏ ‏إفسادهاوكلمةغنوسأيعارف‏...‏كتبت‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏المجموعة‏ ‏ما‏ ‏سمتهأناجيلمثلي‏ ‏إنجيل‏ ‏المجدلية‏,‏وإنجيل‏ ‏فيلبس‏,‏وإنجيل‏ ‏توما‏,‏وإنجيل‏ ‏يهوذا‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏وتمت‏ ‏الكتابة‏ ‏باليونانية‏ ‏حوالي‏ ‏سنة‏ 150‏م‏ ‏ثم‏ ‏جاءت‏ ‏الترجمة‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏القبطية‏ ‏حوالي‏ ‏سنة‏300‏م‏ ‏وهي‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏المخطوطة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تم‏ ‏العثور‏ ‏عليها‏ ‏في‏ ‏السبعينيات‏.‏
وقد‏ ‏رفضت‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏المقدسة‏ ‏منذ‏ ‏البداية‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الأناجيل‏ ‏المزيفة‏ ‏والمدسوسة‏,‏والمؤلفة‏ ‏بواسطة‏ ‏الهراطقة‏ ‏الغنوسيين‏,‏ولم‏ ‏تضعها‏ ‏في‏ ‏كتابنا‏ ‏المقدس‏ ‏القانوني‏,‏الذي‏ ‏سلمته‏ ‏لنا‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏جيلا‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏جيل‏ ‏منذ‏ ‏قائمة‏ ‏موراتوري‏ ‏سنة‏ 150‏م‏ ‏ثم‏ ‏قانون‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏أثناسيوس‏ ‏في‏ ‏نيقية‏.‏
وقد‏ ‏كتب‏ ‏كل‏ ‏من‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏ايريناوسالقرن‏ ‏الثانيوالقديس‏ ‏أثناسيوسالقرن‏ ‏الرابع‏,‏عن‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الانجيل‏,‏ورفضاه‏ ‏مقررين‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏مزعوم‏ ‏ومزيف‏!‏ القصة‏ ‏إذن‏ ‏حسمها‏ ‏الآباء‏ ‏منذ‏ ‏القرون‏ ‏الأولي‏.‏واستمرت‏ ‏المخطوطة‏ ‏مخبأة‏ ‏في‏ ‏باطن‏ ‏الأرض‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏عثر‏ ‏عليها‏ ‏أوائل‏ ‏السبعينيات‏.‏
‏3- ‏أهم‏ ‏ما‏ ‏في‏ ‏المخطوطة‏:‏
أن‏ ‏السيد‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏أخذ‏ ‏يهوذاالخائنجانبا‏,‏وقال‏ ‏له‏ ‏إنه‏ ‏سيعرفه‏ ‏بأسرار‏ ‏الملكوت‏ ‏دون‏ ‏باقي‏ ‏التلاميدلماذا؟‏!!...‏وأن‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏السر‏ ‏هو‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يقوم‏ ‏يهوذا‏ ‏بتسليم‏ ‏السيد‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏ليصلبوه‏ ‏وهكذا‏ ‏ينزع‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏عنهالإنسان‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يلتحق‏ ‏به‏,‏وتتحرر‏ ‏روحه‏ ‏منه‏...‏وقال‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏ليهوذا‏-‏حسب‏ ‏زعم‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏المخطوطة‏-‏إنه‏ ‏سيجعل‏ ‏يهوذا‏ ‏فوق‏ ‏كل‏ ‏الرسل‏exceeding all...‏وأن‏ ‏الأجيال‏ ‏ستعلن‏ ‏يهوذا‏ ‏كخائن‏ ‏لكنمعلهشفهو‏ ‏يتمم‏ ‏إتفاقا‏ ‏أساسيا‏ ‏لخلاصنا‏ ‏بأن‏ ‏يسلم‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏لليهود‏!!‏




بعض ما جاء فى أنجيل يهوذا 



 هو، ولكنه وُجد بينهم كطفل ". المشهد الأول (1) يسوع يحاور تلاميذه؛ صلاة الشكر أو الأفخارستيا: " وكان (يسوع) يوما ما مع تلاميذه في اليهودية فوجدهم وقد تجمعوا معاً وجالسين يتأملون بتقوى. وعندما [اقترب] من تلاميذه الذين كانوا مجتمعين معاً يصلون صلاة الشكر علي الخبز, فضحك منهم، قال له التلاميذ: " يا معلم, لماذا تضحك من صلاتنا؟ لقد فعلنا ما هو صواب ". فأجاب وقال لهم: " أنا لا اضحك منكم, < فأنتم > لا تفعلون ذلك لأنكم تريدون, ولكن لأنه بذلك سُيمجد إلهكم ". فقالوا: " يا معلم, أنت [---]  ابن إلهنا ". قال لهم يسوع: " كيف تعرفونني؟ الحق [أنا] أقول لكم, ليس بينكم جيل من الناس سيعرفني " (2) التلاميذ يغضبون: وعندما سمع تلاميذه ذلك بدأوا يغضبون ويحنقون وبدأوا يجدفون عليه في قلوبهم. ولما رأى يسوع قلة [معرفتهم، قال] لهم: " لماذا أدت بكم هذه الإثارة إلى الغضب؟ إلهكم الذي بداخلكم و [---]  هو من دفعكم إلى الغضب [داخل] نفوسكم. فليأت أي واحد منكم [قوى بما يكفى] بين الكائنات - 26 - البشرية، ليخرج الإنسان الكامل ويقف أمام وجهي ". فقالوا جميعا: " نحن نملك القوة ". لكن أرواحهم لم تجرؤ على الوقوف [أمامه] فيما عدا يهوذا الإسخريوطي, الذي كان قادراً على الوقوف أمامه, لكنه لم يقدر أن ينظر إليه في عينيه فأدار وجه بعيدا. [وقال] له يهوذا: " أنا اعرف من أنت ومن أين أتيت, أنت من العالم الخالد لباربيلو Barbelo وأنا لست مستحقاً بان انطق باسم ذلك الذي أرسلك " (3) يسوع يتحدث إلى يهوذا حديثاً خاصاً: ولمعرفته أن يهوذا كان يتأمل في شيء ما كان مرتفعاً، قال له يسوع: " تعالَ بعيدا عن الآخرين وسأخبرك بأسرار الملكوت. فمن الممكن لك أن تصل إلى ذلك. ولكنك ستحزن كثيراً، لأن آخر سيحل محلك ليصل الأثنا عشر إلى الكمال مع إلههم ". فقال له يهوذا: " ومتي ستخبرني بهذه الأشياء؟ و[متي] يشرق يوم النور العظيم علي الجيل؟ ". ولكن عندما قال هذا تركه يسوع. المشهد الثاني (1) يسوع يظهر لتلاميذه ثانية: وفي الصباح التالي، وبعد أن حدث ذلك [ظهر] يسوع ثانية لتلاميذه. فقالوا - 27 - له: " يا سيد إلى أين ذهبت؟ وماذا فعلت عندما تركتنا؟ فقال لهم يسوع: " ذهبت إلى جيل أخر عظيم ومقدس ". قال له تلاميذه " يا رب: ما هو هذا الجيل الأسمى والأقدس منا والذي ليس هو الآن في هذه العوالم؟ " وعندما سمع يسوع ذلك, ضحك وقال لهم: " لماذا تفكرون في قلوبكم في الجيل القوي والمقدس؟ الحق [أنا] أقول لكم: " ليس أحد ولد في ذلك الايون (الدهر – aeon) سيرى ذلك [الجيل], ولا جيش من ملائكة النجوم سيحكم على ذلك الجيل, ولا إنسان ذو مولد فان يمكن أن يشارك فيه لأن ذلك الجيل لا يأتي من [---]  الذي أصبح [---]  جيل الناس الذين بين[كم] هو من جيل البشرية [---]  القوى، التي [---الـ] القوى الأخرى [التي] بها تحكمون ". وعندما سمع تلاميذ[ه] ذلك اضطرب كل منهم بالروح. ولم يستطيعوا النطق بكلمة. وفى يوم أخر عندما جاءهم يسوع قالوا له: " يا سيد لقد رأيناك في [رؤيا], لأننا رأينا [أحلاما 000] عظيمة ليلاً [---] ". [فقال لهم]: " ولماذا كان [عليكم --- عندما] ذهبتم للاختباء؟ ". (2) التلاميذ يرون الهيكل ويتناقشون في ذلك: [قالوا: " رأينا] منزلاً عظيماً فيه مذبح كبير، وأثنى عشر رجلا – وكان - 28 - علينا أن نقول هم الكهنة - واسم, وجموع من الناس كانت تنتظر عند ذلك المذبح [حتى] الكهنة [--- ويتسلموا] التقدمات. لكننا ظللنا منتظرين ". [قال يسوع]: " وماذا كان شكل الكهنة؟ ". [قالوا: بعضهم ---] أسبوعين: [البعض] يضحون بأطفالهم وغيرهم يضحون بزوجاتهم، في تسبيح وأتضاع مع بعضهم البعض, البعض ينامون مع الرجال بعضهم تورط في [الذبح]؛ والبعض ارتكب خطايا عديدة وأعمال أثم, وكان الواقفون أمام المذبح يتوسلون بـ [اسمك], وفي كل أعمال عجزهم فقد وصلت ذبائحهم للكمال [---] ". وبعد أن قالوا ذلك, هدأت نفوسهم, لأنهم كانوا مضطربين. (3) يسوع يقدم تفسيراً مجازياً لرؤيا الهيكل: قال لهم يسوع: " لماذا انتم مضطربون؟ الحق أقول لكم: أن كل الكهنة الواقفين أمام المذبح يتوسلون باسمي, أقول لكم ثانية. أن اسمي مكتوب على هذه [---]  لأجيال النجوم عبر أجيال البشر. [وهم] غرسوا أشجاراً بدون ثمر، باسمي بطريقة مخزية ". قال لهم يسوع: " هؤلاء الذين رأيتموهم يتسلمون التقدمات عند المذبح - هؤلاء هم انتم. هذا هو الإله الذي تخدمونه، وانتم هؤلاء الرجال الأثنا عشر الذين رأيتموهم. والجموع التي ُحضرت للتضحية هم الناس الذين تقودونهم - 29 - أمام ذلك المذبح. [---]  سيقف ويستخدم اسمي بهذه الطريقة, وستبقى أجيال من الأتقياء أوفياء له, وبعدها سيقف رجل أخر هناك من [ الزناة] وأخر سيقف هناك من الذين يذبحون الأطفال, وأخر من الذين ينامون مع الرجال, وواحد من الذين يمتنعون، وبقية الناس الذين يتدنسون والأثمة والمخطئين، وهؤلاء الذين يقولون " نحن مثل الملائكة ". أنهم هم النجوم التي تأتي بكل شيء إلى نهايته. لأنه قيل لأجيال البشر: " انظروا لقد قبل الله تقدماتكم من أيدي كاهن " - هذا هو خادم الخطية, لكن الرب, رب الكون، هو الذي يوصي: " في اليوم الأخير سيعيشون في العار ". قال [لهم] يسوع: " كفاكم تض[حية ---] التي لكم [---]  على المذبح، لأنهم فوق نجومكم وملائكتكم وجاءوا حالا لنهايتهم هناك. لذا دعوهم يقعون في الشرك أمامكم ودعوهم يمضون [--- حوالي 15 سطر مفقوداً من المخطوط ---] كفاكم عراك معي, كل واحد منكم له نجمه, كل [جسد] وهو الذي سيأتي إلى ماء جنة الرب وذلك الجيل لن يزول ". (4) يهوذا يسأل يسوع عن ذلك الجيل وأجيال البشر: وقال له يهوذا, اى ثمار يخرجها ذلك الجيل؟ قال يسوع أرواح جيل البشر سوف تموت وعندما يتم هؤلاء الناس زمن الملكوت ويغادرهم الروح ستفني أجسادهم ولكن ستظل حية, وسيتم رفعهم - 30 - إلى السماء قال يهوذا: وماذا ستفعل باقي أجيال البشر. قال يسوع: من المستحيل أن تغرس البذور في الصخر ثم تجني ثماراً, هذا هو أيضاً سبيل الجيل المهزوم, والحكمة الفاسدة, أن اليد التي خلقت الناس ليفنوا, تصعد أرواحهم إلى الأعالي الخالدة, الحق أقول لكم أن قوة الملائكة ستقدر علي أن تري هؤلاء الذين من اجلهم [---]  الأجيال المقدسة وبعد أن قال يسوع ذلك رحل. المشهد الثالث (1) يهوذا يصف رؤيا ويسوع يرد: قال يهوذا: يا سيد, كما استمعت إليهم جميعاً, استمع الآن إلى لأنني رأيت رؤيا عظيمة. عندما سمع يسوع ذلك, ضحك وقال له: " أنت أيها الروح الثالثة عشرة لماذا تحاول بكل هذا الجهد؟ تكلم أذن وسأحتمل أنا معك ". قال له يهوذا: " في الرؤيا رأيت نفسي, وكأن الأثنى عشر تلميذاً يرجمونني, ويضطهدون[ني بقسوة], وجئت أيضاً إلى المكان حيث [---]  بعدك، رأيت [بيتاً ---], ولم تقدر عيناي أن [تدرك] حجمه. وكان شعب كثير يحيط به, وكان لهذا البيت سقف من السعف، وفي منتصف البيت كانت [هناك جموع --- سطرين مفقودين ---]، قائلاً: " يا سيد خذني مع - 31 - هذا الشعب ". أجاب [يسوع] وقال له: " يا يهوذا, لقد أضلك نجمك "، ثم واصل " لا يوجد شخص ذو مولد فانٍ يستحق أن يدخل البيت الذي رأيته, لأن هذا المكان محفوظ فقط للمقدس, فلا الشمس ولا القمر يحكمان هناك, ولا النهار, ولكن المقدس يبقي هناك دائماً: في العوالم الأبدية مع الملائكة القديسين. انظر لقد شرحت لك أسرار الملكوت, وعلمتك خطأ النجوم: و [---]  أرسلتها [---]  إلى الايونات الأثنى عشر. (2) يهوذا يسأل عن مصيره: وقال يهوذا: يا سيد, أيمكن أن يكون نسلي تحت سيطرة الحكام؟ أجاب يسوع وقال له: " تعالَ، أنه أنا [--- سطرين مفقودين ---] لكنك ستحزن كثيراً عندما تري الملكوت وكل أجياله ". وعندما سمع ذلك قال له يهوذا: " ما الخير الذي تسلمته أنا؟ لأنك أنت الذي أبعدتني عن ذلك الجيل؟ " أجاب يسوع وقال: " ستكون أنت الثالث عشر, وستكون ملعوناً من الأجيال الأخرى – ولكنك ستأتي لتسود عليهم. وفي الأيام الأخيرة سيلعنون صعودك؟ (3) يسوع يعلم يهوذا عن الكون: الروح والمولود الذاتي: قال يسوع: " [تعال]: حتى أعلمك [أسرار] لم يرها أحد قط، لأنه يوجد - 32 - عالم عظيم ولا حد له، الذي لم ير وجوده جيل من الملائكة قط [ الذي فيه] يوجد [روح] عظيم غير مرئي ". الذي لم تره عين ملاك قط. ولم يدركه فكر قلب قط. ولم يدع بأي اسم قط. " وظهرت سحابة منيرة هناك، فقال: " ليأت ملاك إلى الوجود في حضوري "- " وانبثق من السحابة ملاك عظيم، الروح الإلهي المنير المولود الذاتي. وبسببه، جاء إلى الوجود أربع ملائكة أخري من سحابة أخرى. وصاروا حاضرين للمولود الذاتي الملائكي. فقال المولود الذاتي: ليأت [---]  إلى الوجود [---] ، وجاء إلى الوجود [---]  . و [خلق] هو المنير الأول ليحكم عليه. وقال " ليأت ملائكة إلى الوجود لتخدم[ه]، وجاء إلى الوجود ربوات لا تعد. وقال هو ليأت أيون منير إلى الوجود، وجاء (الأيون المنير) إلى الوجود. وخلق المنير الثاني ليحكم عليه، ليقدم خدمة مع ربوات الملائكة غير المحصاة. وهكذا خلق بقية الأيونات المنيرة. وجعلهم يحكمون عليهم. وخلق لهم ربوات من الملائكة بلا عدد لتساعدهم. (4) آداماس والمنيرون: - 33 - " وكان آداماس في السحابة المنيرة الأولى التي لم يرها ملاك قط بين كل أولئك الذين يدعون " إله ". هو [---]  الذي [---]  الصورة [---]  وعلى صورة [هذا] الملاك. وعمل [الجيل] الغير فاسد لشيث يظهر [---]  الأثنا عشر [---]  الأربعة وعشرون [---] . وعمل اثنان وسبعون منيراً يظهرون في الجيل غير الفاسد بحسب إرادة الروح. والاثنان وسبعون منيراً أنفسهم عملوا ثلاثمائة وستون منيراً ظهروا في الجيل الغير الفاسد، بحسب إرادة الروح، وأن عددهم يجب أن يكون خمسة لكل منهم. ويشكل الأثنا عشر أيوناً للأثنا عشر منيراً والدهم، مع ست سموات لكل أيون، لدرجة أنه يوجد أثنين وسبعين سماء لأثنين وسبعبن منيراً، ولكل منها سبع طبقات من الجلد [بأجمالي] ثلاثمائة وستين [جلد ---]. وهناك أعطيت سلطة وجمهور [عظيم] من الملائكة [بلا عدد] للمجد والتوقير، [وبعد ذلك أيضاً] أرواح عذراء، لمجد [وتوقير] كل الأيونات والسموات وجلدها. (5) العالم والفوضى والعالم السفلي: " وجموع هؤلاء الفانين تدعى العالم – هذا هو الهلاك الروحي – بواسطة الآب والاثنين والسبعين منيراً الذين مع المولود الذاتي وأيوناته الاثنين والسبعين. وفيه ظهر الإنسان الأول بقواته غير الفاسدة. والأيون الذي ظهر مع جيله، الأيون الذي فيه سحابة المعرفة والملاك، يدعي إيل [---]  أيون [---]  بعد ذلك[---]  قال: " ليأت اثنا عشر ملاكاً إلى الوجود ليحكموا - 34 - على الفوضى [والعالم السفلي] ". وأنظر: " من السحابة ظهر [ملاك] أضاء وجهه بالنيران, وتلوث ظهوره بالدماء. وكان اسمه هو " نبرو - Nebro" الذي يعني المتمرد, ودعاه أحرون " يالدابوث - Yaldabaoth" وجاء ملاك أخر من السحابة هو سكالاس (Skalas)، وهكذا خلق نبرو ستة ملائكة – وأيضاً سكالاس (Skalas) - ليكونوا مساعدين, وهؤلاء أنتجوا اثني عشر ملاكاً في السموات, وكل واحد منهم تسلم نصيباً في السموات. (6) الحكام والملائكة: " وتكلم الأثنا عشر حاكماً مع الاثني عشر ملاكاً:دع كل منكم [---]  ودعهم [---]  جيل [--- سطر واحد مفقود ---] ملائكة ". الأول هو شيث, الذي يدعى المسيح. و[الثاني] هو هارماثوث Harmathoth, الذي هو [---] . و[الثالث] هو جليلا Galila. والرابع هو يوبيل Yobel. والخامس هو آدونايوس Adonaios. وهؤلاء الخمسة هم الذين يحكمون على العالم الأسفل، وأول الكل على الفوضى. - 35 - (7) خلق البشرية: وبعدها قال سكالاس (Skalas) لملائكته: لنخلق كائناً بشرياً على شكل وعلى صورة, فشكلوا آدم وزوجته حواء، التي تدعى في السحاب زوي " Zoe- الحياة ". لأنه بهذا الاسم تبحث كل الأجيال عن الإنسان, وكل منهم يدعو المرأة بهذه الأسماء, والآن لم يأمر [---]  سكالاس (Skalas) فيما عدا [---] الأج[يال ---] هذا [---]  وقال [الحاكم] لآدم: " سوف تعيش طويلاً مع أطفالك ". (8) يهوذا يسأل عن مصير آدم والإنسانية: وقال يهوذا ليسوع: " [ما] هو مدى الزمن الذي سيعيشه الكائن البشري؟ ". قال يسوع: " ولماذا تتساءل عن ذلك؟ لقد عاش آدم وجيله مدى الحياة في المكان الذي تسلم فيه مملكته التي طالت بطول وجود حاكمها؟ ". قال يهوذا ليسوع: " وهل تموت الروح الإنسانية؟ ". قال يسوع: " لهذا السبب أمر الله ميخائيل أن يعطي البشر أرواحاً كإعارة, ليقدموا خدمة، ولكن الواحد العظيم أمر جبرائيل أن يمنح أرواحاً للجيل العظيم دون حاكم عليها - هذا هو الروح والنفس. ولذا [فبقية] النفوس [--- سطر واحد مفقود ---] - 36 - (9) يسوع يناقش دمار الأشرار مع يهوذا والآخرين: " [---]  نور [ 000 حوالي سطرين مفقودين---] حول [---]  دع [---]  الروح [التي] بداخلك تسكن في هذا [الجسد] بين أجيال الملائكة ولكن الله سبب المعرفة لتعطى لآدم وأولئك الذين معه,حتى لا يحكم عليهم ملوك الفوضى والعالم السفلي ". قال يهوذا ليسوع: " وما الذي ستفعله هذه الأجيال أذن ؟". قال يسوع: " الحق أقول لك, ستحضر النجوم لهم كلهم الأمور إلى الكمال. عندما يكمل ساكلاس (Skalas) مدى الزمن المعين له سيظهر نجمهم الأول مع الأجيال, وسيتمون ما قالوا أنهم سيكّملونه, وبعدها سيزنون باسمي ويذبحون أبناءهم وسوف [---]  و [--- حوالي ستة سطور ونصف مفقودة ---]، اسمي ، وسوف [---]  نجمكم فوق على الأيون الثالث عشر ". وبعد ذلك [ضحك] يسوع. [قال يهوذا]: يا سيد، [لماذا تضحك منا]؟ ". أجاب [يسوع وقال]: أنا لا اضحك [منكم] ولكن على خطأ النجوم، لأن هذه النجوم الستة تهيم ومعها هؤلاء المحاربون الخمسة. وسيدمرون جميعاً مع مخلوقاتهم ". - 37 - (10) يسوع يتكلم عن الذين اعتمدوا وعن خيانة يهوذا: قال يهوذا ليسوع: " انظر, ما الذي سيفعله الذين اعتمدوا باسمك؟ ". قال يسوع: الحق أقول [لك]. هذه المعمودية [---]  باسمي [ --- حوالي تسعة سطور مفقودة ---] لي. الحق [أنا] أقول لك يا يهوذا: [هؤلاء الذين] يقدمون تضحياتهم سكالاس (Skalas) [---] الله [--- ثلاثة سطور مفقودة ---], كل شيء شرير. " ولكنك ستفوقهم جميعاًَ لأنك ستضحي بالإنسان الذي يرتديني. ويرتفع قرنك حالاً. ويضرم عقابك الإلهي. ويظهر نجمك ساطعاً وقلبك [---]  " الحق [---]  أخرك [---]  سيصبح [--- حوالي سطرين ونصف مفقودين ---] الحاكم، حيث أنه سيدمر، وسترتفع صورة الجيل العظيم لآدم، لأنه يوجد قبل السموات والأرض والملائكة، ذلك الجيل الذي من العوالم الروحية. أنظر، لقد أُخبرت بكل شيء، ارفع عينيك وانظر إلى السحابة والنور بداخلها والنجوم المحيطة بها. النجم الذي يقود الطريق هو نجمك ". - 38 - ورفع يهوذا عينيه ورأي السحابة المنيرة ودخل فيها. وهؤلاء الواقفون على الأرض سمعوا صوتاً آتياً من السحابة، قائلاً: [---]  جيل عظيم [---]  --- صورة [--- حوالي خمسة سطور مفقودة ---] (11) الخلاصة: يهوذا يخون يسوع: " [---]  كان رؤساء كهنتهم يتمتمون لأنه دخل حجرة الضيوف للصلاة, لكن بعض الكتبة كانوا يراقبون بحذر كي يقبضوا عليه أثناء الصلاة, لأنهم كانوا خائفين من الشعب, لأن الكل كان ينظر إليه كنبي. واقتربوا من يهوذا وقالوا له: ماذا تفعل هنا؟ أنت تلميذ يسوع ". فأجابهم يهوذا كما أرادوا منه واستلم بعض المال وأسلمه لهم. نهاية انجيل يهوذا.

المـــــــــــراجع 

(1) كتاب : " إنجيل يهوذا .. هل يؤثر اكتشافه على المسيحية؟رقم (6) من سلسلة Apologetics ) اللاهوت الدفاعي) المؤلف : القس عبد المسيح بسيط أبوالخير - المطبعة : بيت مدارس الأحد بروض الفرج

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_522.htm[/FONT]


----------



## الواعظ2007 (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا تؤمن المسيحية بالاسلام؟*

*الأخ الطهرواى
جزاك الله خيراً

ودى من الحاجات اللى الواحد شافها بالصدفة فى الكتاب المسيحى

يقول الرب فى إشعياء: (13قَبَائِلُ تَهْدِرُ كَهَدِيرِ مِيَاهٍ كَثِيرَةٍ.) إشعياء17: 13 
السؤال هنا هل لم يعلم الرب أن صوت المياه يُسمَّى غدير وليس هدير؟

وجاءت فى ترجمة كتاب الحياة هكذا: (أُمَمٌ تَهْدِرُ كَهَدِيرِ المِيَاهِ). فهل قال الرب (قبائل) أم قالها (أمم)؟

 فما هو اللفظ الذى تلفظ به الرب بالضبط؟

أرجو منكم الاجابة*


----------



## الواعظ2007 (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا تؤمن المسيحية بالاسلام؟*

*سألنى صديق مسيحى فى مناظرة لم تستغرق الا دقائق معدودة

 أنتم تؤمنون بعصمة القرآن من التحريف ، وتؤمنون بتحريف التوراة والإنجيل. ألا يدل قولكم هذا على ضعف الإله الذى تتعبدون له ، إذ حفظ كتاب من كتبه ولم يتمكن من حفظ الآخرين؟

طبعا سؤاله زكى جدا لكنى رديت عليه بشىء من الفطرة الموجودة لدى كل واحد منا:

لو السؤال ده هو اللى مخليك شاكك فى الاسلام كدين وفى القران ككلام من الله
فلماذا إذن تؤمن بإله لم يتمكن من الحفاظ على قداسته ، ونزل ليضربه يعقوب مرة ، وانتزع منه البركة (النبوة) (تكوين 32: 22-30)، وقبض عليه سفهة عبيده وأهانوه ، وبصقوا فى وجهه وأعدموه؟*


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا تؤمن المسيحية بالاسلام؟*

عزيزى الواعظ 
لماذا لم اجد لك تعقيب على ردى السابق على انجيل يهوذا المزعو م 
اتمنى ان اجد لك تعقيب


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا تؤمن المسيحية بالاسلام؟*

ام عن موضوع القران ليس بكتاب من عند اللة فاليك الدليل على ذلك 
بالوثائق والصور اثبات تحريف القران 
http://romanos.150m.com/alwasaeik.htm


----------



## الواعظ2007 (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا تؤمن المسيحية بالاسلام؟*

*عزيزى اثناسيوس

انا لم أطرح عليك خبر يهوذا هذا فلست مطالب بالرد.*


----------



## الواعظ2007 (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا تؤمن المسيحية بالاسلام؟*

انا لم اطلب منك أن تقول لى ان كتابى محرف.

انا سالتك بعض الاسئلة وانت تتهرب من الاجابة ؟؟ وأعتقد انى قد سألتك اولاًً ؟؟؟

فإن كنت لا تستطيع الاجابة بقول هذا بهدوء ولو كان عندك إجابة أرجو ان أعرفها فلدى الكثير والكثير من الاستفسارات


----------



## الواعظ2007 (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا تؤمن المسيحية بالاسلام؟*

*يبدو أنك لا تستطيع الاجابة

حالا كده من اول سؤالين*


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا تؤمن المسيحية بالاسلام؟*

عزيزى الواعظ 
ما هو هدفك من طرح السؤال ؟
وتعجبت لعدم تعليقك على مشاركتى الاخيرة عندما طرحت عليك ان القران ليس بكتاب من عند اللة واندهشت كثيرا لماذا لم تعلق على ذلك


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا تؤمن المسيحية بالاسلام؟*



الواعظ2007 قال:


> *الأخ الطهرواى
> جزاك الله خيراً
> 
> عندما طرح الاخ الفاضل موضوع انجيل يهوذا قمت انت بتحيتة وكانك واثق من المعلومات او الموضوع الذى طرحة الاخ الفاضل ولكنى تعجبت عندما قمت برد على الاخ لم تقوم انت بالتعليق ارى انك تتهرب من التعليق فسؤالى لك
> ...


----------



## الواعظ2007 (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا تؤمن المسيحية بالاسلام؟*

*يا سيدى اثناسيوس ان قدمت له التحية على مجهوده الذى بذله.

واظن الكلام اللى هو كاتبه واضح مش محتاج مناقشة وموثق والمشكلة ان مش المسلمين اللى قالوا الكلام ده لا ده مسيحين زيكم هما اللى قالوه.

وعلى الرغم من كده انا اصلا مدخلتش فى الحوار انا مجرد القيت عليه التحية.
فلا تتهرب انت وأجب على أسالتى.؟*


----------



## يوسف المطرف (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا تؤمن المسيحية بالاسلام؟*

اممممممممممممممم :t9:  متابع بأهتــــــــــــــــمام :close_tem


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا تؤمن المسيحية بالاسلام؟*



الواعظ2007 قال:


> *يا سيدى اثناسيوس ان قدمت له التحية على مجهوده الذى بذله.
> 
> واظن الكلام اللى هو كاتبه واضح مش محتاج مناقشة وموثق والمشكلة ان مش المسلمين اللى قالوا الكلام ده لا ده مسيحين زيكم هما اللى قالوه.
> 
> *



عزيزى الواعظ 
بما انك واثق من الموضوع الذى طرحة الاخ الطهرواى وانا قمت بالرد علية لماذا لم تعلق ارى تناقض حول ردودك يا عزيزى 

كالعادة عندما لا يعرف المسلم يتهرب الى اي منفذ ليهرب اليه ويخرج من المأزق المحرج 
اه يا امة قرفت من تحريفها الامم
وعجبي على العجز المحمدي


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا تؤمن المسيحية بالاسلام؟*



الواعظ2007 قال:


> *الأخ الطهرواى
> جزاك الله خيراً
> 
> ودى من الحاجات اللى الواحد شافها بالصدفة فى الكتاب المسيحى
> ...



العهد القديم لم يُكتب بلسان عربى مبين بل لسان عبرى مبين

לאמים כשׁאון מים רבים ישׁאון וגער בו ונס ממרחק ורדף כמץ הרים לפני־רוח וכגלגל לפני סופה
هذه ترجمات ليس اكثر هدفها ايصال المعنى و المعنيين واحد للأصل العبرى


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا تؤمن المسيحية بالاسلام؟*

عزيزى 
هل لازلت لا تفهم معنى الترجمة ؟ او اختلاف لغة عن اخرى في المصطلحات ؟ اليس الطفل عقله اكبر من.......


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لا تؤمن المسيحية بالاسلام؟*


وبسبب هذا السؤال الذي انت كتبته اذدادت ثقتي نحو الكتاب المقدس وفي المترجمين الذين ترجموا الكتاب المقدس
الكنيسة علمتنا اننا عندما ندرس الكتاب المقدس فمن المستحسن ان نقرا النص من اكثر من الترجمة في العربية والانجليزيه وان استطعنا قراءة وفهم النصوص باللغة العبرية واليونانية فهذا جيد جيدا وذلك للتفسير الصحيح للنص فالمترجم غير معصوم 
مخطوطة الملك جيمس اخذت من اقدم مخطوطة لديها 
اما الترجمة العربية ايضا ترجمت من اقدم مخطوطة لديها وهذه المواضع لم تكن واضحة لدى المترجم فمن الامانة انه تركها وهذا يدل على امانة المترجم اولا
ثانيا المواضع التي لم يستطيع المترجم ترجمتها لا تؤثر على العقيدة في شئ 
ثالثا من طرق دراستنا للكتاب المقدس هي تفسير النصوص بنصوص اخرى من الكتاب المقدس واعتقد ان هذا يشابه تفسير القران بالقران
فليس من العيب ان نجد شئ ناقص في الترجمة العربية فانديك ونجده مثلا في ترجمة الملك جيمس او الترجمة التفسيرية
مع فحص ترجمة الملك جيمس تكتمل ما تركه المترجم العربي وهو غير قادر على ترجمتها نظرا لقدم المخطوطة وهذا وارد جدا
ولي سؤال عزيزي لك والرجاء ان تستعمل نفس الموازيين التي انت قست بها ترجمات الكتاب المقدس 
هل تعلم ترجمتين معاني للقران بالانجليزية ؟
انا اعرف 
1- ترجمة لمحمد مرمدوك بكتول
2- ترجمة لمحمد عبد الله يوسف علي
* سورة المائده ايه 43 , 44
وَكَيْفَ يُحَكِّمُونَكَ وَعِنْدَهُمُ التَّوْرَاةُ فِيهَا حُكْمُ اللَّهِ ثُمَّ يَتَوَلَّوْنَ مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ وَمَا أُولَئِكَ بِالْمُؤْمِنِينَ-إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَا التَّوْرَاةَ فِيهَا هُدًى وَنُورٌ يَحْكُمُ بِهَا النَّبِيُّونَ الَّذِينَ أَسْلَمُوا لِلَّذِينَ هَادُوا وَالرَّبَّانِيُّونَ وَالْأَحْبَارُ بِمَا اسْتُحْفِظُوا مِنْ كِتَابِ اللَّهِ وَكَانُوا عَلَيْهِ شُهَدَاءَ فَلَا تَخْشَوُا النَّاسَ وَاخْشَوْنِ وَلَا تَشْتَرُوا بِآيَاتِي ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ

كلمة فيها على حسب ترجمة الاول where in is 
وعلى حسب ترجمة الثانيthere in is 
كلمة فيها على حسب ترجمة الاول where in is لا زال فيها
وعلى حسب ترجمة الثاني there in was كان فيها
* سورة الاحزاب 50
يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ إِنَّا أَحْلَلْنَا لَكَ أَزْوَاجَكَ اللَّاتِي آتَيْتَ أُجُورَهُنَّ وَمَا مَلَكَتْ يَمِينُكَ مِمَّا أَفَاءَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكَ وَبَنَاتِ عَمِّكَ وَبَنَاتِ عَمَّاتِكَ وَبَنَاتِ خَالِكَ وَبَنَاتِ خَالَاتِكَ اللَّاتِي هَاجَرْنَ مَعَكَ وَامْرَأَةً مُؤْمِنَةً إِنْ وَهَبَتْ نَفْسَهَا لِلنَّبِيِّ إِنْ أَرَادَ النَّبِيُّ أَنْ يَسْتَنْكِحَهَا خَالِصَةً لَكَ مِنْ دُونِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ قَدْ عَلِمْنَا مَا فَرَضْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ فِي أَزْوَاجِهِمْ وَمَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ لِكَيْلَا يَكُونَ عَلَيْكَ حَرَجٌ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُورًا
بنات عمك في الترجمة الاولى uncle مفرد
في الترجمة الثانية uncles جمع
بنات خالك في الترجمة الاولى uncles جمع 
في الترجمة الثانية uncles جمع
مع ان كلمة خالك وعمك في الاصل مفرد 
بالطبع انا لو كنت انجليزي واخذت بنفس نهجك مع ايماني بالوحي اللفظي سيعتبر هذا من اهم انتقاداتي لكن انا اعرف تماما ان ما يعول عليه هو الاصل وليس الترجمة لان المترجمين غير معصومين اثناء الترجمة
اما سؤالي انا الشخصي هو
س1 اين هي باقي سورة الاحزاب ؟ حتى لوتم نسخ اياتها فلماذا لا توجد ؟ مع العلم انه تم نسخ اية الرجم فقط لفظا وحكما
س2 اين باقي قراءات القران ؟
س3 لماذا قران الشيعة فيه سورتين زيادة ؟
اليس انت معي عزيزى ان عدمة ترجمة كلمه او اثنيتين من ترجمة لا يتساوى مع فقد ايات باكملها فلماذا لا تقيس بنفس المقياس ((مع العلم ان الغش في الموازين حرام ))
لو عندك المزيد هات عزيزي لا تنسي القياس الذي تكلمنا عنه
فالوحي عندنا ليس لفظيا كليا لان الله استخدم ايضا شخصية من اعطاهم الوحي فهو ليس بنفس مفهوم الوحي في الاسلام
عزيزى 
من يريد ان يثبت تحريف الكتاب المقدس عليه ان يأتي بالنسخة الاصلية غير المحرفة 

اما محاولاتكم التي داومتم عليها طوال 1600 سنة سابقة لن تنجح 
لان رب الكتاب المقدس هو الذي تعهد بحفظه
ساوضح للقراء من الذي لا يعرف ومن الذي يكذب من كتاب الدر المنثور للامام السيوطي

وأخرج عبد الرزاق في المصنف والطيالسي وسعيد بن منصور وعبد الله بن أحمد في زوائد المسند وابن منيع والنسائي وابن المنذر وابن الأنباري في المصاحف والدارقطني في الافراد والحاكم وصححه وابن مردويه والضياء في المختارة عن زر قال: قال لي أُبي بن كعب: كيف تقرأ سورة الأحزاب أو كم تعدها؟ قلت: ثلاثاً وسبعين آية فقال أُبي: قد رأيتها وانها لتعادل سورة البقرة، وأكثر من سورة البقرة، ولقد قرأنا فيها " الشيخ والشيخة إذا زنيا فارجموهما ألبتة نكالاً من الله والله عزيز حكيم " فرفع منها ما رفع.
تفسير سورة الاحزاب نجد فيها ان الذي تم نسخة اية الرجم وليس كل السورة بل ان الباقي رفع ولم ينسخ

وأخرج عبد الرزاق عن الثوري قال: بلغنا أن ناساً من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كانوا يقرأون القرآن أصيبوا يوم مسيلمة، فذهبت حروف من القرآن.

هل علمت انه ذهبت حروف من القران

وها هو الموقع الاسلامي 
http://www.altafsir.com/Tafasir.asp
ايضا اقرا تفسير ابن كثير لسورة الاحزاب
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/D...nSora=33&nAya=1
من الواضح ايضا ان مفهوم المخطوطة غير واضح لديك وانت تعرف جيدا العوامل الزمنية التي يمكن ان تمر عليها ومواد المخطوطة التي يمكن ان تفنى وحتى ذلك ايضا يلغى بسبب كثرة المخطوطات ولكن للحرص تم الاتخاز من الاقدم وهو يطابق النصوص العبرية التي عند اليهود الان والا لقام علينا اليهود واتهمونا بالتحريف ولكن لم يحدث
عزيزى 
كلمة مخطوطة تعني "كل ما خُط باليد" ففي القديم لم تكن الطباعة معروفة وكل ما كان يُكتب كان يُكتب باليد على جلود الحيوانات أو ورق البردي أو الأحجار أو عظام كتف الحيوانات، وكلها مواد تفنى وتبلى. لذلك يلزم دائماً إعادة كتابة كل ما يقارب على الفناء منها بجديد يسمى "مخطوطة" وكانت هناك طائفة من اليهود اسمهم الكتبة وهم المعينون لنسخ الأسفار المقدسة لإرسالها للمجامع اليهودية التي كانت منتشرة في ربوع العالم كله أيضا لمواجهة ضعف المخطوطة القديمة
وساوضح للقارئ كيف يتم كتابة المخطوطات

ونستطيع أن ندرك صحة مخطوطات العهد القديم لو عرفنا: 

1 - الاهتمام الزائد بنقل المخطوطات 

يقول قاموس الكتاب المقدس لصموئيل دافيدسون إن الخطوات التالية تُتَّبع بدقة في كتابة مخطوطة العهد القديم، كما جاء في التلمود: 

1- الدرج المستعمل للقراءة في المجمع يجب أن يكون مكتوباً على جلد حيوان طاهر. 

2- يجب أن يجهزه يهودي لاستعماله في المجمع. 

3- تُجمع الرقوق معاً بسيور مأخوذة من حيوان طاهر. 

4- يجب أن يحتوي كل رق على عدد ثابت من الأعمدة في كل المخطوطة. 

5- يجب أن يتراوح طول كل عمود ما بين 48 - 60 سطراً. وعرض العمود يحتوي على ثلاثين حرفاَ. 

6- يجب أن تكون كل الكتابة على السطر، ولو كُتبت ثلاث كلمات على غير السطر تُرفض المخطوطة كلها. 

7- يجب أن يكون حبر الكتابة أسود، لا أحمر ولا أخضر ولا أي لون آخر. ويتم تجهيزه طبق وصفة ثابتة. 

8- يتم النقل بكل دقة من مخطوطة صحيحة تماماً. 

9- لا يجب كتابة كلمة أو حرف أو نقطة من الذاكرة. يجب أن ينقل الكاتب كل شيء من المخطوطة النموذجية. 

10- يجب ترك مسافة شعرة أو خيط بين كل حرفين. 

11- يجب ترك مسافة تسعة حروف بين كل فقرتين. 

12- يجب ترك مسافة ثلاثة سطور بين كل سفرين. 

13- يجب إنهاء سفر موسى الخامس بانتهاء سطر. ولا داعي لمراعاة ذلك مع بقية الأسفار. 

14- يجب أن يلبس الناسخ ملابس يهودية كاملة. 

15- ويجب أن يغسل جسده كله. 

16- لا يبدأ كتابة اسم الجلالة بقلم مغموس في الحبر حديثاً. 

17- لو أن ملكاً خاطب الكاتب وهو يكتب اسم الجلالة فلا يجب أن يعيره أي التفات. 

وكل مخطوطة لا تتبع فيها هذه التعليمات تُدفن في الأرض أو تُحرق أو تُرسل للمدارس لتُقرأ فيها ككتب مطالعة، ولا تُستعمل في المجامع ككتب مقدسة. 

من هذا نرى سبب قلَّة عدد مخطوطات العهد القديم الموجودة عندنا اليوم، وهو برهان على الصحة للدقة المتناهية التي كان يراعيها النساخ، فإنهم لـم يكونوا يقبلون أية مخطوطة إلا إذا كانت مطابقة تماماً للمخطوطة الأصلية (2). 

ويقول فردريك كنيون إن المخطوطة الجديدة التي روعي في نسخها كل هذه الدقة تُعتبر مساوية تماماً للمخطوطة القديمة، دون التفات لقدمها. بالعكس كانت المخطوطة تُعتبر أفضل، لأن المخطوطة القديمة كانت تتآكَل وتتمزق، فتصبح غير صالحة للاستعمال. 

وكان اليهود يحفظون بعض المخطوطات القديمة المتآكلة أو الممزقة في خزانة بالمجمع ولا يستعملونها، وقد اكتُشفت بعض هذه المخطوطات اليوم. وهكذا كانوا يعتبرون المخطوطة الجديدة أفضل لخلوها من أي تلف. وعندما كانت الخزانة تمتلئ بالمخطوطات القديمة، كانوا يحرقونها ويدفنونها في الأرض وهذا هو سبب قلة عدد المخطوطات العبرية القديمة اليوم (13)، بالإضافة إلى الاضطهادات التي تعرّضوا لها هم وأسفارهم وممتلكاتهم.
من الواضح انك غير قارئ حتى للترجمة العربية غير الذي يملى عليك من قبل شيوخ الضلال وعلماء المسلمين ولكن ها سالك سؤال واحد لماذا يدرسون في الطب باللغة الانجليزية وليس العربية مع العلم ان هناك بعض الجامعات التي حاولت التدريس باللغة العربية ولكن كان هذا يصل الى حد معين ثم لا يستطيعوا ان يكملوا ما بداوا والكتب التي ترجموها كانت تحتفظ بالكثير من المصطلحات الانجليزية ولكن بحروف عربية مع العلم مثلا ان ايران تدرس الطب بالفارسية فلماذا ضعف اللغة العربية ؟
هل لازلت لا تفهم معنى الترجمة ؟ او اختلاف لغة عن اخرى في المصطلحات ؟ اليس الطفل عقله اكبر من.......
فى انتظار ردودك


----------

